# XC, quo vadis? Diskussion mit Michael Bonnekessel



## Marc B (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

Bonne (hier im Interview) hat sich viel für den XC-Sport engagiert (Macher des Rheinland-MTB-Cups) und sorgt sich angesichts sinkender Starterzahlen um dessen Zukunft.

Deswegen hat er seine Ideen / Anregungen formuliert und eine Diskussion dazu angeregt, hier der Link:

*http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/news/xc-quo-vadis*

Mitdiskutieren erwünscht 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## xc-mtb (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob man auch hier diskutieren darf aber ich denke hier sind auch genügend die das was angeht oder angehen sollte.

Ein großes Problem sehe ich in der Hobbyklasse und da sind das Problem die Fahrer selber.

Fahre seit über 10 Jahren XC-Rennen von Junioren bis Masters und von Regionalen Hobbyrennen bis DM-Elite!
Seit drei Jahren habe ich keine Zeit mehr richtig zu trainieren und habe dann noch ein Jahr versucht NRW-Cup Lizenz zu fahren, was aber einfach nicht mehr geht bei zwei bis drei Stunden Training pro Woche.

Somit also wieder Hobby um irgendwo im gesicherten Mittelfeld Spaß zu haben.

Leider musste ich dort feststellen, und das gilt vor allem für die Seniorenklasse, dass hier sehr viele Halbamateure mit ein bis zwei Trainingslagern und einem ordentlichen Trainingsaufwand am Start stehen.

Was soll der Scheiß um das mal deutlich zu sagen. 

Die Hobbyklasse ist für Einsteiger und Sportler ohne Form. Mir geht es hier nicht um meine eigene Platzierung. Habe genug gewonnen und hab Spaß am Rennspirit. Was mich stört ist, dass hier die Jeanshosenfraktion, die mit einfachem Rad das erste mal zum Rennen kommt verschreckt wird. Vorne stehen die üblichen verdächtigen mit rasierten, eingeölten und gebräunten Beinen auf Rädern für viel Geld, z.T. mit Sponsoren und hinten Fahrer die so etwas zum ersten Mal machen. Wer soll da Spaß am Sport bekommen und wiederkommen. Da würde ich dann auch zum Marathon gehen, wo ich in der anonymen Masse hinterher schwimme und mich freue, wenn ich durchgehalten habe. Wer hat Spaß sich so eine Packung einzufangen, wenn er in der untersten Klasse startet! Die ersten fünf in der Hobby Senioren Klasse beim NRW-Cup könnten alle locker in die Geldränge in der Lizenzklasse fahren, warum tun sie es nicht und machen die Rennen kaputt?
Als ich 1998 mein ersten Rennen gefahren bin waren in einem kleinen Rennen in Bielefeld an der Radrennbahn mehr als 10 Fahrer am Start (z.A. Junioren, das müssten also drei oder vier Jahrgänge sein). Das schafft der NRW-Cup nur noch selten!
Das Ziel der Leute mit denen ich damals gefahren bin und noch heute Fahre war immer in der höchstmöglichen Klasse zu fahren. Hat sich das heute so geändert? Es ist toll ein Rennen zu gewinnen und ich denke gerne an meine Siege im NRW-Cup und in kleinen Rennen nach. Aber ich habe diese Rennen gegen ein Feld gewonnen, zu dem ich gehört habe und bin nicht hinabgestiegen in eine Gruppe wo ich nur gewinnen konnte. Anschließend habe ich auch sofort eine Lizenz gezogen weil das sich einfach so gehören sollte. Schade das man das nicht zur Pflicht machen kann. Sonst würden sicherlich wieder mehr Fahrer neu bei einem Rennen starten, ohne Sorge, dass Sie gleich verblasen werden.

Sorry, wenn ich manchen hier auf den Vorbau steige aber ich stehe dazu und bin natürlich bereit über sowas bei den Rennen auch zu diskutieren. Freue mich also auf eine tolle Rennsaison 2012!

Gruß

Matthias Hempe (Falls jemand nen Namen braucht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (23. Oktober 2011)

Genau das ist auch meiner Meinung nach das Problem!

Die Leistungsdichte bei XC Rennen (NRW CUP, Hessencup) selbst in der Hobbyklasse ist enorm. Newcomer ohne rasierte beine, werden direkt überrundet und sind verständlicher weise geschockt.
Wenn man nicht schon mehrere Jahre im MTB Sport ist, findet man da relativ unmöglich anschluss.
Aber wie soll man so etwas steuern? Man kann doch fahrer nicht dazu zwingen eine lizenz zu lösen und ab welchem Punkt sollte dies geschehen? Anhand von Rennergebnissen (Disparitäten zwischen den Rennserien werden das unmöglich machen), oder etwa bei leistungsdiagnostiken?: ab 62 ml/kg VO2max ab in die lizenzklasse? Ich denke es ist extrem schwer umzusetzen. Man kann eben nur an die Moral appelieren und Fahrer dazu raten Lizenzen zu lösen...
Sonst bleibt als einzige Möglichkeit die bekannten Serien (NRW CUP, Hessencup,...) zu meiden und bei kleineren Serien an den start zu gehen. (Challenge4mtb). Hier ist ein Einstieg deutlich leichter.

Ein weiterer Punkt für weniger Starts bei den großen serien wird aber auch der riesige Aufwand sein Leistungssport konkurrenzfähig zu betreiben. Dank verkürzten Abitur zb. sitzen Schüler (oft schon mit 13 jahren) bis 5 in der schule + Busfahrt+ Hausaufgaben. Wie soll man dann noch 2h aufs Bike steigen? Kein Wunder das die Gesellschaft verfettet.
Außerdem ist es doch eh viel cooler eine Flasche Vodka alleine trinken zu können, das ist in gewisser weise auch leistungssport


----------



## singlestoph (23. Oktober 2011)

das alles gabs schon vor 10 jahren als ich rennen gefahren bin , ex profis die plötzlich in der hobbykategorie starten und alles abräumen ..... klar die trainieren jetzt ja auch nur noch 8 stunden usw.


damals gabs im langlauf (in der schweiz) kategorieneinteilung nach jahresklassement : die besten (was weiss ich wieviele) werden einfach mit der elite gewertet ob sie nun eine lizenz gekauft hatten oder nicht ....

irgend ein punktesystem/jahresklassement müsste man einfüren für sowas was ja nicht mal so unspannend wäre auch für hobbyfahrer


----------



## xc-mtb (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für euren Zuspruch.

Regeln sind wohl sicherlich schwierig aber ich denke das man einfach auch einen gewissen sozialen Druck ausüben kann indem man die Leute auch darauf anspricht oder dieses in den einschlägigen Foren auch so äussert.
Ich kann gut auf die ersten fünf bei der Hobbyklasse verzichten, wenn dafür 15 neue dazukommen und irgendwann in der Lizenzklasse starten.

Die ersten NRW-Cup-Rennen habe ich in der Juniorenklasse mit 35 Fahrern gefahren. Der Hammer.
In der Bundesliga "B" waren es dann später sogar mal fast 100 in Münsingen. In der Hobbyklasse bin ich dieses Jahr mit nur 9 Leuten gefahren. Was ist das für einen Entwicklung.

Es gibt immer weniger Rennen und noch weniger Fahrer. Ein Grund ist sicherlich das der Radsport aktuell nicht den besten Ruf hat. Andererseits wird der Sport auch von innen kaputt gemacht. Neulinge haben keinen Anreiz zum XC. Wer keinen Spaß am Schmerz hat denkt sich halt schnell, da werde ich nie eine Chance haben. Wer die nicht sieht macht auch nicht weiter. Da sollten wir alle dran arbeiten.

Regeln sind immer schwierig aber Stimmung und Moral können evtl. der richtige Weg sein.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2011)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> ...Wer keinen Spaß am Schmerz hat denkt sich halt schnell, da werde ich nie eine Chance haben...



wer das so sieht, fuer den ist das ganze wohl eh nichts.


----------



## mete (23. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist der Grund ganz einfach: ich fahre nicht 400km+ für ein maximal 2h langes Rennen (i.dR. ist es ja noch weniger), bei einem Marathon hingegen lohnt sich das schon mal...


----------



## cd-surfer (23. Oktober 2011)

XC ist halt unter den MTB-Ausdauerdisziplinen die Königsklasse. Beim Marathon können Strassenfahrer gewinnen,bei XC eher nicht.XC ist kein Volkssport und deswegen werden die Starterzahlen immer begrenzt sein.Die Stimmung unter den Fahrern ist bei uns aber immer sehr gut und Neue gerne gesehen,deswegen braucht sich auch niemand zu scheuen,es mal zu probieren.Apropo Motivation:mich treiben Niederlagen immer an!


----------



## powderJO (23. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Grund ganz einfach: ich fahre nicht 400km+ für ein maximal 2h langes Rennen (i.dR. ist es ja noch weniger), bei einem Marathon hingegen lohnt sich das schon mal...



dito. und ich weiß, dass das für viele andere auch ein k.o.-kriterium ist. ABER: viele (eigentlich die masse) nehmen für marathons deutlich mehr anfahrt in kauf und nehmen da dann auch die einsteigerstrecke - und die dauert oft auch nicht länger. was deutlich zeigt, dass es den serien bzw. einzelnen rennen auch an grundsätzlicher attraktivität mangelt. 

attraktivität, die man meiner meinung nach nicht erhöhen kann, indem man hier und da ein paar dickgloggige mädels an die strecke stellt, sondern indem man ein drumherum anbietet, dass die anreise lohnend erscheinen lässt. ganz wichtig dabei: rennatmosphäre. die habe ich nicht, wenn ich mit 9 startern an den start gehe und von 6 zuschauern und drei helfern angefeuert werde.

ein vorschlag von bonne finde ich daher gut: alle klassen zusammen starten lassen. die trennung von lizenzlern und hobby ist eh lächerlich und sagt über die eigentlichen fähigkeiten und voraussetzungen (trainingszeiten etc) einzelner nicht unbedingt was aus. 

dazu: kürzere runden, die dafür sorgen, dass auch die zuschauer sowas wie spannung erleben. selbst bei worldcups zieht sich das feld in den letzten runden oft so weit auseinander, dass es kaum noch überholmanäver etc gibt - rennstimmung lebt aber von rennaction.

und dann ein drumherum, dass so was wie "bike-spirit" verbreitet: nette musik, grillen, kleine bike-expos etc - quasi ein fest für teilnehmer und zuschauer. 

zu guter letzt müsste man dle rennen und rennserien natürlich auch ordentlich bewerben. bei vielen rennen habe ich das gefühl, dass kein mensch außer den "betroffenen" davon weiß. ein paar plakate beim örtlichen metzger und ein mini-pr-artikel im einer ecke der lokalzeitung sind halt zu wenig.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2011)

kürzere runden, mehr fahrer = das feld wird auf grund der 80%(?)-regel sehr schnell kleiner.

auch die renndauer in den hobbyklassen sollte ruhig länger sein.


----------



## cd-surfer (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde die momentane Regelung mit der Trennung zwischen Hobby und Lizenz und den damit verbundenen Startteiten sehr gut.Es sind den ganzen Tag Fahrer auf der Strecke,es gibt keine Staus auf den Trails und alle können sich entsprechend ihres Trainingszustandes mit Ihresgleichen messen.Müßten wir Hobbys mit der Elite starten mit der damit verbundenen Renndauer wäre der Spaß schnell vorbei.Das wirkliche Problem ist die Tatsache,das die Rennen oft im tiefsten ländlichen Raum stattfinden,weil man hier natürlich die besten Streckenmöglichkeiten hat.Das ist für Zuschauer aber unattraktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattori Hanzo (24. Oktober 2011)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> ... und alle können sich entsprechend ihres Trainingszustandes mit Ihresgleichen messen...



Genau _das_ klappt ja eben nicht. Das erste Viertel der Starter der Hobbyklasse hat in der Regel bei einem Hobbyrennen nichts verloren. Der Trainingsaufwand, der dort betrieben wird, steht in keinem Verhältnis zum allgemeinen Verständnis des Begriffs Hobbyklasse...


----------



## M::::: (24. Oktober 2011)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:


> Genau _das_ klappt ja eben nicht. Das erste Viertel der Starter der Hobbyklasse hat in der Regel bei einem Hobbyrennen nichts verloren. Der Trainingsaufwand, der dort betrieben wird, steht in keinem Verhältnis zum allgemeinen Verständnis des Begriffs Hobbyklasse...



Genau so ist es.
Solange das nicht geändert ist,wird s schwer neue Biker für CC Rennen zu gewinnen.


----------



## powderJO (24. Oktober 2011)

vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass "hobbyfahrer" schlicht nicht definierbar ist. deshalb kann man imho dieses problen nicht in den griff kriegen - wenn man denn ein problem darin sieht, dass man im rennen auch auf schnellere treffen kann und geschlagen wird. 

dann hat man aber bei rennen eh nix verloren oder muss konsequenterweise nicht nur ein eigenes rennen für jede altersklasse, sondern auch jede gewichtsklasse, bikeklasee etc. einführen. am ende fährt am besten jeder sein eigenes rennen und steht somit auch 100%ig sicher auf dem podium und bekommt ne wurstplatte als präsent. alle sind glücklich und die veranstaltungen sind schlagartig mega-hip und gut besucht.




...wer's glaubt ...


----------



## xc-mtb (24. Oktober 2011)

Hobbyklasse heißt sicher nicht mehr als 8 Stunden Training pro Woche und mindestens ein Trainingslager im Frühjahr. Wer das als Einsteiger macht und nach zwei Jahren, bei entsprechenden Platzierung, in die Lizenzklasse wechselt bekommt meine Achtung.
Alles andere sehe ich als armselig an.

Sorry aber da finde ich die Definition relativ simpel.


----------



## cd-surfer (25. Oktober 2011)

Bin vollberufstätiger Familienpapa mit Haus und Hof und komme im Jahr nicht über 7000 km.Das reicht bei den ganz alten Hobbysäcken für ganz vorne.Zu den Hobbyherren fehlen dann schon ein paar Minuten und zur Lizenz Welten.Muss man aber immer alles von der Platzierung abhängig machen?Das Geile für mich ist,immer wieder neue ,anspruchsvolle Strecken zu haben,auf denen man sich so richtig außeinandernehmen kann.


----------



## baloo (25. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht wäre es schlau, wenn man nebst der Hobbyklasse noch eine sogenannte Jekami (jeder kann mitmachen) Klasse einführen würde. Anzahl Runden und ggf. Streckenlänge muss natrlich angepasst werden.

Dort kann dann "Kletti & Klötti" mitmachen und einmal erste Rennluft schnuppern, wenns dann besser läuft kann man immer noch in die Hobbyklasse wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2011)

und wie verhinderst du dass die schnellen hobbyfahrer dann dort starten?


----------



## baloo (25. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> und wie verhinderst du dass die schnellen hobbyfahrer dann dort starten?



Das kannst du natürlich auch in dieser Klasse nicht komplett steuern, aber wenn du in der Jekami Klasse Streckenlänge und ggf. Streckenprofil so anpasst, dass es eben für diese Gruppe passt, denke ich macht es für die "echten" Hobbyfahrer keinen Spass in dieser Kat. zu starten. Aber wie gesagt, es wird garantiert auch hier solche Typen geben die dort starten werden nur um zu gewinnen und nicht wegen der sportlichen Herausforderung in der dem Trainingsstand entsprechenden Klasse starten werden.


----------



## mete (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde die Diskussion schwachsinnig. Soll doch jeder starten, wo er will, wer als Anfänger oder wenig Trainierender bei Rennen nur mitfährt, wenn er irgendwo vorn dabei ist, hat den Schuss sowieso nicht gehört. Indem man solchen Leuten das Siegen einfacher macht, holt man sich sicher nicht dauerhaft mehr Sportler oder Zuschauer ins Boot, kurzfristig vielleicht schon, aber will man das?


----------



## JatK (25. Oktober 2011)

XC ist glaub ich für die allermeisten Hobbysportler einfach zu heftig. Die "Marathonisierung" der letzten Jahre kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. Beim Start und während des Rennens gehts beim XC Race wenig freundschaftlich zu, man fährt im schmerzhaft roten Bereich und es geht brutal steil hoch oder beängstigend steil runter.

Da ist es doch logisch, dass wenn man mit dem Radfahren nicht sein Geld verdient, lieber einen Marathon fährt, wo man halbwegs gemütlich ein paar Stunden gemeinsam Spaß auf dem Bike hat, noch mit Mitstreitern plaudern kann, Verpflegung hat und sich gegenseitig auch mal bei nem Platten hilft. 

Vielleicht sollte man das Format ändern ? 
-Ein 3 Stunden "XC-Marathon" auf einer etwas längeren, vereinfachten Runde, mit Einzel- und (evtl.)Staffelwertungen, Sprintwertung (ein Anstieg, Bestzeit), Verpflegung, für alle Klassen, und vielleicht mehreren Lines bei einer Abfahrt, das man variieren kann. Aufgrund der Länge könnte das für XCler dann unattraktiv werden.
-Dazu ein (bzw. mehrere, nach etwas großzügiger eingeteilten Altersstufen als bisher) "ProRace", wo Lizenz und Hobby echtes XC gemeinsam fahren.

Bezüglich die schnellsten Hobbyfahrer in die Lizenzklasse abschieben: Wo soll da eine Grenze gezogen werden ? Sind die Schnellsten weg, sind vorher Mittelschnelle die neuen Schnellsten, die immernoch viel schneller sind als die Langsamsten, und das Problem ist das gleiche, nur auf etwas langsameren Niveau. Und wieder von vorne ....


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2011)

"xc-marathon" gab es dieses jahr mehr oder weniger in wetter und hagen.

die strecke in hagen war schon etwas rutschig, aber selbst mit diesen noch machbaren bedingungen waren einige schon sehr überfordert.

sicher fängt jeder mal an, aber dieser anfang sollte am besten mit gar keinem / so wenig wie möglich federweg geschehen.
ich fahre hauptsächlich marathons und auch dort frage ich mich oft warum der fullyfahrer nun so viel langsamer in etwas technischeren passagen ist.

im endeffekt wäre m.M.n. eine anpassung der renndauer und eine streckenführung mit auswahlmöglichkeiten der linie sinnvoll um auf weniger versiertere biker an xc heran zu führen.


----------



## Domme02 (25. Oktober 2011)

Anpassung der Renndauer finde ich nicht so rosig. Das würde ganz andere Belastungen nach sich ziehen und den XC-Rennsport zu sehr verändern.
Renndauern von 2-3h wären auf den richtigen XC Strecken übertrieben. Es sollte sich mMn hierbei immernoch an die Vorbilder Bundesliga und Weltcup gehalten werden! Für viele sind die XC Serien das Katapult in die BuLi und die Belastungen sollten da schon in etwa gleich sein.
Der Punkt mit den XC Marathons Hagen/Wetter zeigt für mich ein anderes Problem. Nämlich die das die meisten Marathons mittlerweile nur noch aus Waldautobahnen bestehen und die Fahrtechnik mehr gefordert werden sollte. Aber das ist ja keine Sache der XC-Rennen.

Wichtiger finde ich das bei den XC Rennen ein größerer Eventcharakter rüberkommen sollte. Ist natürlich schwer umsetzbar, ein Radaussteller präsentiert sich natürlich lieber vor 1000 Starten beim Marathon als vor 200 bei einem XC Rennen.


----------



## stevensmanic (25. Oktober 2011)

also ich bin dieses jahr zum ersten mal rennen gefahren und habe auch den hessencup bestritten. 
es stimmt dass es dort einige, meist so 2-3, gibt die allen vorneweg fahren, aber das ist für mich eher ansporn als abschreckend. vor allem wenn ich sehe, dass diese sehr guten "hobbyfahrer" immernoch eher auf dem nieveau der u19lizenz liegt und noch lange nicht auf dem niveau der elite lizenz. das mag auch daran liegen, dass immer mindestens 3-4 bundeskader fahrer, also praktisch profis anwesend waren, aber wer hat dann lust sich im lizenz feld platt machen zu lassen? kann ich irgendwo auch nachvollziehen.

und dass man die strecken entschärfen sollte finde ich auch nicht. natürlich ist das für einen anfänger, zu dem ich mich auch noch mehr oder weniger zähle, extrem hart, aber man hat ja immer die profis von denen sich was abschauen kann und es ist für mich jedesmal eine bestätigung wenn ich am ende die strecke wieder flüssig und ohne sturz bei adäquater geschwindigkeit meistern konnte.

meiner meinung nach ist das wirkliche problem tatsächlich die mangelhafte vermarktung von xc, denn viele von den leuten die vllt 4000-5000km im jahr fahren, also die wirklichen hobbyfahrer, wissen oftmals noch nicht mal, was xc überhaupt bedeutet, bzw worum es dabei geht! so waren zumindest meine erfahrungen. 
also sollte man vllt eher dort ansetzen.

das angesprochene problem des zeitaufwandes kann ich als abiturient im nächsten jahr auch bestätigen, muss allerdings auch sagen, dass wenn man es wirklich will, man die zeit zum fahren meist findet.
ich finde man sollte an solche sportarten wie mtb fahren viel mehr in den schulen aufmerksam machen, denn fast jeder HAT ein mtb aber kaum einer nutzt es wirklich wie eines. ich denke dort könnte man schon vielen den sport schmackhaft machen! das wäre vllt auch mal ein ansatzpunkt den man relativ einfach verfolgen könnte.

liebe grüße

stevensmanic


----------



## mete (25. Oktober 2011)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> ich finde man sollte an solche sportarten wie mtb fahren viel mehr in den schulen aufmerksam machen, denn fast jeder HAT ein mtb aber kaum einer nutzt es wirklich wie eines. ich denke dort könnte man schon vielen den sport schmackhaft machen! das wäre vllt auch mal ein ansatzpunkt den man relativ einfach verfolgen könnte.



Es werden sich nie riesige Menschenmassen für einen Sport finden lassen, der einem dauerhaft soviel abverlangt wie Radfahren oder auch Rudern o.ä.. Dafür gibt es keinen wirklichen Breitensportmarkt und den wird es auch nie geben. Das ist bei Sportarten, bei denen man vergleichsweise wenig Aufwand betreiben muss um schon Spaß zu haben (nicht um super gut zu sein) ganz anders. Ich nenne die jetzt hier bewusst nicht mit Namen, um Konflikte zu vermeiden . Es ist nun einmal so, dass man schon sehr viel investieren muss, dass man an so einem XC-Rennen überhaupt etwas Freude abgewinnt. Das setzt eine gewisse Fitness und auch fahrtechnisches Können voraus, das lernt man nicht einmal eben in einem Jahr.

Wenn es keine Leute gibt, die diesen Sport irgendwie mögen und publik machen wollen, interessiert sich mangels Zielgruppe keine Sau dafür. MTB-XC lebt von seiner eigenen Gemeinde, da kann man es noch so spektakulär machen, es bleibt für die Masse der Bevölkerung Radfahren in Strampleranzügen.


----------



## powderJO (25. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Es werden sich nie riesige Menschenmassen fÃ¼r einen Sport finden lassen, der einem dauerhaft soviel abverlangt wie Radfahren...



stimmt. allerdings sind es genug, um z.b einen marathon in frammersbach mittlerweile mit 2000 teilnehmern zu fÃ¼llen oder einen ultrabike in kirchzarten mit 5000 auf allen strecken und selbst kleine dorfmarathons bringen es oft locker auf Ã¼ber 500. im xc dagegen gibt es genug rennen, in denen pro klasse nur knapp Ã¼ber ner handvoll starter an der linie stehen. irgendwas scheinen die marathon-veranstalter also besser zu machen, oder?

damit will ich nicht sagen, dass man im xc tausende von startern pro renntag erreichen wird - aber mehr als im moment sollte schon drin sein. was aber machen die maras besser? 

â¢ erstens sind die strecken jedermann-tauglicher und senken damit das verletzungsrisiko. nicht unwichtig fÃ¼r viele hobbys, die im job stehen, schon ne familie haben etc. Ã¼bertragen auf xc hieÃe das: technisch schwierige streckenteile brauchen eine umfahrung

â¢ zweitens bietet ein marathon fÃ¼r jeden biker rennatmo. weil er selbst auf platz 499 liegend noch gegen jemanden fÃ¤hrt. ganz einfach weil die starterfelder grÃ¶Ãer sind. im xc stehen manchmal pro klasse nur knapp 10 hansel am start - rennfeeling kommt da nicht auf. 

â¢ das drumherum. bei maras gibt es bikeexpos, nudelparty etc - bei xc gibt es oft gar nix. weder fÃ¼r die teilnehmer noch die zuschauer reizvoll. 

â¢ drittens die vermarktung. schaut euch nur mal hier im forum um, wie sich erfolgreiche maras hier im forum prÃ¤sentieren oder prÃ¤sentiert haben, um sich einen namen zu machen. gutes beispiel der tegernsee-marathon. beispielhaft, wie der vom user "wallberg" prÃ¤sentiert wird. und logischerweise setzt sich diese arbeit auch am tegernsee selbst fort - da bekommt man auch in den orten mit, dass es ein mtb-rennen gibt. bei vielen xc-rennen weiÃ das auÃer den teilnehmern und helfern kein mensch.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2011)

in meinen augen setzt xc ein gewisses etwas an fitness und fahrtechnik vorraus.
bei einem marathon kann jeder starten und wird nicht nach überrundung oder zielankunft des siegers aus dem rennen genommen.

beim marathon sind auf der kurzstrecke noch fahrer unterwegs, wenn der sieger der langstrecke ins ziel kommt.
hier ist sicher dass man eine gewisse anzahl an kilometern fahren darf. beim xc sieht es da ja etwas anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (25. Oktober 2011)

Um mehr Leute zum CC zu bringen, müßte man mehr Jugend- & Vereinsarbeit machen. Denn CC ist per se eher Leistungssport (egal, ob man ihn als Hobbyfahrer, Amateur, Semi-Profi oder Profi betreibt). Sowohl die physischen als auch die fahrtechnischen Anforderungen sind inzwischen so hoch, daß die allermeisten ohne jahrelanges Training daran keinen Spaß haben. Man muß das ernsthaft trainieren, sonst wird's einfach nichts. Und im Idealfall fängt man in der Jugend an. Wenn man die Anforderungen nun so weit senken würde, daß wirklich jeder mitfahren kann, ist's halt schnell kein "echtes" CC mehr. 

Marathons "funktionieren" dagegen auch als Breitensport sehr gut, weil die 40km / 700hm-Tour auf Asphalt- und Forststraßen auch vom angedickten und vollkommen untrainierten Familienvater in 4h zu bewältigen ist. Und zwar mit Spaß!


----------



## hefra (25. Oktober 2011)

Matze volle Zustimmung!

Ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum immer mehr starke Fahrer lieber die Fun Klasse dominieren, als sich mit Fahrern auf ihrem Niveau zu messen.

Ich fände es richtig wenn alle Fahrer dem BDR unterstehen würden, so könnte ein Aufstiegssystem einführt werden. Damit auch Einsteiger starten können, könnte man Tageslizenzen einführen.
Nach Sieg, 3 Platzierungen oder von mir auch auch die ersten 5 der Gesamtwertung muss dann in der B-Klasse fahren. 
Wer das nicht will, kann es wie die Aufstiegsverweigerer auf Straße machen.

Was ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann ist das Sicherheitsargument, zumindest ich habe bei Marathon Rennen wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten drauf. Ein Sturz beim Marathon wäre definitiv schlimmer als beim CC (da gehören Ausrutscher auch irgendwie dazu, die gehen eigentlich immer glimpflich aus).

Die Strecken Jedermann fähig zu machen, wäre für mich der falsche Schritt! Von mir aus für die Einstiegsklasse, aber das wird ja heute schon teilweise so gemacht... MTB muss technisch sein, wer das nicht will soll halt Straße fahren (was aber nicht ungefährlicher ist).


----------



## Domme02 (25. Oktober 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich fände es richtig wenn alle Fahrer dem BDR unterstehen würden, so könnte ein Aufstiegssystem einführt werden. Damit auch Einsteiger starten können, könnte man Tageslizenzen einführen.
> Nach Sieg, 3 Platzierungen oder von mir auch auch die ersten 5 der Gesamtwertung muss dann in der B-Klasse fahren.
> Wer das nicht will, kann es wie die Aufstiegsverweigerer auf Straße machen.


Bundesweit ist das doch extrem schwer umsetzbar. 
Ich denke es gibt erhebliche Untersschiede zwischen den XC Rennserien. Ein 1. Platz beim NRW Cup ist vllt. schwerer als beim Rheinland Cup oder so. Eine bestimmte Platzierung bei einer Serie heißt nicht das man bei einer anderen Serie auf den gleichen platz fahren wird.

Einfacher dürfen die strecken auf keinen fall werden. Das ist doch auch grade ein großer Reiz bei XC. Außerdem wirds sonst für zuschauer (noch-) langweiliger.


----------



## hefra (25. Oktober 2011)

Warum ist das schwer umsetzbar? Es ist doch egal ob die NRW Rennen schwerer als die Hessen Rennen sind oder umgekehrt. Ist im Straßenradsport ja auch nicht anders, da fahren auch einige mehrere 100km um eine Platzierung fahren zu können...

Wichtig ist doch nur, dass die starken Fun Fahrern in die Lizenzklassen kommen.


----------



## powderJO (26. Oktober 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Wenn man die Anforderungen nun so weit senken würde, daß wirklich jeder mitfahren kann, ist's halt schnell kein "echtes" CC mehr.



darum geht es nicht. aber warum keine chickenways einbauen, auf denen der anfänger oder nicht so versierte die technisch anspruchsvollen teile umfahren kann. 



corfrimor schrieb:


> Marathons "funktionieren" dagegen auch als Breitensport sehr gut, weil die 40km / 700hm-Tour auf Asphalt- und Forststraßen auch vom angedickten und vollkommen untrainierten Familienvater in 4h zu bewältigen ist. Und zwar mit Spaß!



auch bei maras sieht man die "angedickten und untrainierten familienväter" kaum noch am start stehen. das niveau wird jedes jahr höher. allerdings: kaugummikauende, sich hinter spiegelbrillen versteckende glattrasierte racer mit gespannter kiefermuskulatur sind dennoch noch deutlich seltener anzutreffen als im xc. dieses selbstbildnis der superharten cc-jungs dürfte auch einige abschrecken ...


----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
bitte nicht noch einfachere Strecken auf den Marathons!

Schlimm genug, dass die Carbonfeilen bergab immer im Weg stehen 

Statt 40gr am Rad zu sparen, wäre ein Fahrtechnikkurs die intelligentere Wahl...

Zu den XC: fahre selber Marathon bis ca 70km, aber warum sollte ich auf XC umsteigen? Weite Strecken, kein Rahmenprogramm und (in meinen Augen!) recht arrogantes Teilnehmerfeld...

Denke, der Weg zu diesen Leistungssportrennen geht nur über Vereine und Schulen.

Gruesse


----------



## cd-surfer (26. Oktober 2011)

Mit Vereinen und dem BDR hat halt nicht jeder was am Hut.Sollen diese Leute,auch wenn sie topfit sind,keine XC-Rennen mehr fahren dürfen.Irgendwer ist immer schneller und wenn einer unschlagbar ist,dann sucht mann sich halt jemanden im Platzierungsumfeld mit dem man sich battlen kann.Und arrogante Topfahrer habe ich noch nicht kennengelernt,das ist eher alles kollegial!
Ich sags nochmal,das wichtigste ist,mehr Zuschauer an die Strecken zu kriegen.Deshalb die Rennen an die Städte und mit dem Zusatz -olympische Disziplin -bewerben! Das zieht!


----------



## corfrimor (26. Oktober 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> darum geht es nicht. aber warum keine chickenways einbauen, auf denen der anfänger oder nicht so versierte die technisch anspruchsvollen teile umfahren kann.



Ich hab' nichts gegen Chickenways (sofern das technische Level ansonsten gehalten würde). Aber das würde ja nichts daran ändern, daß das Gros der "Jedermänner" trotzdem hoffnungslos verblasen würde. Und genau darin besteht doch die Hürde, die es zu überspringen gälte. Nur _wie _ist die Frage. Und da hilft doch letztlich nur eines: Wettkampf- und leistungsorientiertes Training. Also kein Breitensport, ergo keine großen Teilnehmerzahlen. (Übrigens, nur um das klarzustellen: Ich selbst habe auch bei den Nicht-Lizenzern keine Chance, je aufs Treppchen zu fahren...)



powderJO schrieb:


> auch bei maras sieht man die "angedickten und untrainierten familienväter" kaum noch am start stehen. das niveau wird jedes jahr höher.



Also ersteres stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Bei allen Marathons, an denen ich diese Saison teilgenommen habe, bestand ein großer Teil aus reinen (und nicht selten ganz offensichtlich untrainierten) Breitensportlern. Was ich übrigens sehr gut finde. Anders käme es auch nicht zu diesen großen und bei manchen Rennen immer noch wachsenden Starterfeldern. Daß das Niveau in den vorderen Regionen dabei steigt, bleibt davon unbenommen.



powderJO schrieb:


> allerdings: kaugummikauende, sich hinter spiegelbrillen versteckende glattrasierte racer mit gespannter kiefermuskulatur sind dennoch noch deutlich seltener anzutreffen als im xc.



Naja, die gibt's doch genauso beim Marathon! In den ersten Startblöcken?! Aber hallo! Sie fallen in der Menge nur nicht (ganz) so auf. Aber die Leistungsdichte ist bei den CC-Rennen halt einfach viel höher. Und entsprechend natürlich auch die Dichte der Kiefermuskelspanner ...


----------



## hefra (26. Oktober 2011)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Mit Vereinen und dem BDR hat halt nicht jeder was am Hut.Sollen diese Leute,auch wenn sie topfit sind,keine XC-Rennen mehr fahren dürfen....



Deshalb würde ich eine Tageslizenz befürworten. 
Übrigens ist der Trend dass immer weniger Fahrer sich  Vereinen  anschließend auch kontraproduktiv! Ohne Mitglieder kein Verein, ohne Vereine keine Rennen.

Was hier über die schnellen Leute hergezogen wird kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen! Schon mal mit den so arroganten Racern gesprochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JatK (26. Oktober 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Warum ist das schwer umsetzbar? Es ist doch egal ob die NRW Rennen schwerer als die Hessen Rennen sind oder umgekehrt. Ist im Straßenradsport ja auch nicht anders, da fahren auch einige mehrere 100km um eine Platzierung fahren zu können...
> 
> Wichtig ist doch nur, dass die starken Fun Fahrern in die Lizenzklassen kommen.


Die Idee ist interessant mit der Kategorisierung ! Man müsste die Kategorien die es jetzt gibt (HC, C1-3) noch weiter nach unten komplettieren, und irgendwie auch auf die Hobbyklassen beziehen. 

Finde das lässt sich schon ganz gut sagen. Nach BuLi kommen NRW-Cup + MDC, dann RheinlandCup + HessenCup + AlpinaCup + ......

Anhand der Ergebnisse wird man dann eingestuft, kann auf und absteigen (und Hobbyfahrer werden zwangslizensiert bei entsprechenden Ergebnissen). 

Aber nach der Streichung der BuLi B Rennen hab ich ja so meine Zweifel das das da jemanden überzeugt ....


----------



## singlestoph (26. Oktober 2011)

sie müssen keine lizenz kaufen wenn sie nicht wollen. 
sie kriegen einfach dann auch kein preisgeld und irgendwelche weltcöppunkte (oder so) 

aber dass sich irgendwelche gesponsorierte profis oder beinaheprofis in den masters- oder funkategorien um irgendwelche 500oiro mountainbikes die da zu gewinnen sind prügeln fand ich schon früher albern ....


----------



## powderJO (26. Oktober 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Was hier über die schnellen Leute hergezogen wird kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen! Schon mal mit den so arroganten Racern gesprochen?



das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. wusste nicht, dass man das ohne smilie nicht versteht. 



hefra schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich eine Tageslizenz befürworten.
> Übrigens ist der Trend dass immer weniger Fahrer sich  Vereinen  anschließend auch kontraproduktiv! Ohne Mitglieder kein Verein, ohne Vereine keine Rennen.



tageslizenzen fände ich eh gut - auch bei maras. schon alleine aus versicherungsrechtlichen gründen, denn leider fahren viele ohne absicherung im rennen rum und wissen das nicht mal.

das mit den vereinen ist so'ne sache: reine mtb-vereine gibt es wenig und normale radvereine betreiben traditionell in erster linie rennradsport und ziehen talentierte jugendliche schnell rüber.


----------



## Marc B (27. Oktober 2011)

Interessante Diskussion, maile ich mal an Bonne  Hier seine aktuelle Meldung:

*http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/new...weckt-hoffnungen-für-die-mtb-szene-der-region*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Oktober 2011)

Danke Marc für den Link!

Wir modeln die Serie um ...

derzeitiger Stand:

Lizenz bleibt reines XC und technisch spektakulär, vor allem in Betzdorf und Pracht kommt ihr auf eure Kosten

Die Hobbyfahrer ab U 19 und älter werden in der kleineren Serie technisch vereinfachte, aber längere Runden bekommen. Technisch aber sicher schwerer als die Sauerland-Waldautobahnen. Sprich mehr als 3 Gänge und eine Federgabel braucht man da schon

Renndauer wird bei ca. 2 Stunden liegen

Wir bezeichnen das als Marathon (spricht Hobbyfahrer ja eher an)

Attraktionen wie Cheerleader und vermutl. Bläser  in Pracht, Trommler in Betzdorf können öfters genossen werden

Startgeldkosten auf/nah am XC-Niveau!!!

wäre das was?

Wer Olympisches Cross Country will muss Lizenz lösen oder U 17 und jünger sein, denn Kinder fahren keine Marathons!

Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## müsing (27. Oktober 2011)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob man auch hier diskutieren darf aber ich denke hier sind auch genügend die das was angeht oder angehen sollte.
> 
> ...



unterschreibe ich so, auch für Crossrennen z. B. Da fahren manche, die von Kopf bis Rad gesponsert sind. Ist für mich, egal wo, nicht korrekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (27. Oktober 2011)

so, habe mir den Thread jetzt komplett durchgelesen.

hmmm...wo fange ich an. Ich selbst würde gerne CC-Rennen fahren wenn es hier denn welche Gäbe. Marathons gibts im Umkreis von 100km sehr viele, CC-Rennen eher wenige.
Bin 2002 mein erstes CC-Rennen gefahren, Storck Bikechallenge in Schotten, hab richtig auf die Mütze bekommen aber hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß und meine damalige Freundin, die zum zuschauen mitkam hatte dort definitiv mehr Spaß am zusehen als bei den Marathons.

Hier wird viel darüber diskutiert wie man mehr Starter zu den Rennen bekommt, hat sich schon mal jemand gefragt wie man evtl. die Rennen zu den Startern bekommen könnte? Bei den World Games in Saalbach war CC immer gut besucht (Kann mich an Rennen mit 3-400 Startern erinnern...CC nicht Marathon)
Würde man bei Veranstaltungen wie den Festivals in Riva oder Willingen CC-Rennen starten, hätte man mit Sicherheit viele Fahrer, Berichterstattung, und würde direkt bei der Zielgruppe werben. Nur wegen einem CC-Rennen reisen viele nicht quer durch die Republik, wenn sie aber eh schon da sind, würden sie evtl. das CC-Rennen mitnehmen und Gefallen an der Sportart finden.

Diskussionen die darauf abzielen die Strecken zu modifizieren oder Starter in bestimmt Kategorien zu drängen führen imho an der eigentlichen Problematik vorbei. Die Sportart kennt fast keiner, und wer sie nicht kennt wird im Alltag auch nicht in Berührung damit kommen.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (27. Oktober 2011)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Danke Marc für den Link!
> 
> Wir modeln die Serie um ...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich bin dieses Jahr in Herdorf mein erstes XC Rennen gefahren. Da mir dies so viel Spaß gemacht hat, war eigentlich der Gedanke nächstes Jahr mal den Cup mit zu fahren.
Da ich auch eine Familie habe, fehlt mir für eine Lizenz leider die Zeit zum trainiern. 
Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, wer will schon gerne um den letzten Platz kämpfen. Einen gewissen Anspruch an sich selbst hat man ja auch meiner Meinung nach!
Die 2 Std Rennen gehen mir schon wieder zu sehr in Richtung Marathon, siehe Nutrixxion Throphy in Hagen etc.
Ich denke gerade der Hobbybereich sollte doch von Leuten geprägt sein, die nicht auf ein Trainingspensum von 10 Std. die Woche kommen oder so.
 In Herdorf waren wir zb in der Senioren1 12 Mann, was ich jetzt nicht sooo schlecht fande vom Starterfeld. 
Doch wie gesagt, wie es die Jahre davor gewesen ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, da fehtl mir der Vergleich.
Fände es nur sehr schade wenn es im Hobbybereich keine XC Rennen mehr geben würde.
Naja,ich lass mich überraschen.

Grüße Markus


----------



## rickhunter12 (27. Oktober 2011)

In den Niederlanden zB gibt es nur Lizenzklassen! Wer dort starten möchte benötigt eine Tageslizenz.

Sicher. Auch da trifft man auf gute Leute. Aber das Ergebnis wird unterteilt in A und B. Man steigt halt nach einer Saison mit gewissen Platzierungen auf.

Und genau wie oben bereits erwähnt, sehe ich die Tendenz im MTb Sport (wie auch im Cross) eher kritisch. Wirklich gute Leute zerfahren das ganze und lassen Anfänger wie blutigste Anfänger aussehen. 

Zu meiner jungen Zeit war es tatsächlich so, dass man 1 Jahr Hobby gefahren ist. Nix gewonnen hat. Und trotzdem Lizenz gefahren ist. Nach einer gewissen Zeit zählte man als 50.er von 100 Startern schon zu den ehrgeizigen

So. Und letztlich bekommen die ersten der Hobbyklasse mE nicht gerade den Hintern versohlt wenn sie Lizenz fahren. Gut. Denn wird's halt mal der 5 oder 7. Platz. Schlimm? Nee! Im Gegenteil! Man gibt neueren Leuten mal ne Chance und geht als Vorbild voran; so dass diese Leute später auch mal eine Klasse höher fahren.

Ich habe dieses Jahr nach einer guten Hobby Cross Saison auch den Schritt in die lizensierte Klasse gemacht-und find es gut. Trotz überrundet werden! Und glaubt mir: die Ausflüchte sind immer die Gleichen-selber ein Gespräch mitbekommen:
Und?dies Jahr Lizenz nachdem Du den Cup gewonnen hast? 
Nee. Hab nicht gut trainiert.

(Sprachs und gewinnt wieder...)




Nu muss man sich fragen, ob Firmen mit Hobby Co Sponsoring den richtigen weg gehen....immerhin zählt dann wieder nur das Ergebnis...also wo bleibt man? Genau! Hobby.

Also evtl doch eine reine Lizenzklasse mit A und B?!?! Wäre ein Ansatz mE.


----------



## cd-surfer (27. Oktober 2011)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Danke Marc für den Link!
> 
> Wir modeln die Serie um ...
> 
> ...


 
Hoffentlich macht das keine Schule.Warum soll ich als Hobbyfahrer kein XC mehr fahren dürfen.2h ist vielen zu lang und technisch einfach ist Käse,haben wir schon genug.
Die Rennen müssen zum Volk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domme02 (27. Oktober 2011)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wer Olympisches Cross Country will muss Lizenz lösen oder U 17 und jünger sein, denn Kinder fahren keine Marathons!
> 
> Eure Meinung dazu?


ich sehe es wie cd-surfer 
Außerdem denke nicht das bei einer Verlängerung der Renndauer direkt mehr kommen. Ok es wird neue Gruppen ansprechen aber viele auch abschrecken, wie mich zb....schade 

Mir würden XC Rennen wie NRW Cup mit 1h Renndauer besser passen.
Lieznz ist leistungsmäßig nicht für jeden ein Thema... ("noch" nicht)


----------



## powderJO (27. Oktober 2011)

sorry  - ich finde die idee bescheuert. so kannibalisiert sich xc doch selbst und außerdem macht ihr damit dann auch noch anderen kleinen marathon-veranstaltungen konkurrenz. wenn es euch nur darum geht, mehr starter anzulocken, um so mehr startgeld zu generieren ist das vermutlich eine möglichkeit. geht es euch aber darum, was für den xc-sport und dessen belebung zu tun, verstehe ich disen weg ganz und gar nicht. 

sicher kann man sich bei marathon-veranstaltern einiges abschauen (hab ich ja selbst vorgeschlagen) - aber gleich die ganze veranstaltung zu kopieren ist etwas übertrieben. 


btw: noch mal zur fehlenden rennflair. hier mal ein youtube-mitschnitt aus betzdorf. da fährt fast jeder der starter nur für sich - voll öd. deshalb bin ich immer noch dafür, einfach alle klassen zusammen zu packen. macht sicher mehr spaß ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-Jm_kq1woI"]2  Lauf Rheinland MTB Cup Betzdorf, 2011 06 12      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Blut Svente (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen
ich  bin einer der schnellen Hobbys und hatte Michaels Ankündigung H und L gemeinsam starten zu lassen begrüßt! Wo jetzt das Problem ist verstehe ich grad nicht. Beim Poison Cup starten seit Jahren  H und L in einem Rennen und in den letzten Jahren steigt dort die Teilnehmerzahl bzw. bewegt sich auf hohem Niveau. 
Trotz der großen Namen ( Bonne, Hühnlein,Friedrich) sind auch die "bösen schnellen Hobbys" am Start, um mal mit dem scheiß Vorurteil aufzuräumen "wir " wollen immer nur die Sachpreise abräumen. 

Konzept hin oder her bleibt immer noch das Problem der kleinen Startfelder. Zusammen zu Starten würde auch die Logistik straffen...

Mal sehen was jetzt Konkret geplant wird für den Rheinland MTB Cup. Ich für meinen Teil will einfach nur Rennen fahren. gegen wen ist mir eigentlich scheiß egal. 

Ich werde dem CUP weiterhin Treu bleiben. Ob mit oder ohne Lizenz spielt keine Rolle. Wichtig ist das UNSER GEMEINSAMER Sport eine Zukunft hat.
LG der Tischi


----------



## Renn Maus (27. Oktober 2011)

Die Renndauer in der Hobbyklasse auf 2 Std. zu erhöhen halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll.
Damit gibt es nur noch für Lizenz ein CC-Rennen, was ich sehr schade fände.....

Für (gute) 2 Std. Rennen gibt es Halbmarathons.....

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## corfrimor (27. Oktober 2011)

Das sehe ich auch so. Wenn ich ein CC-Rennen fahren will, möchte ich keine Marathonstrecke. Sonst kann ich ja gleich beim Marathon bleiben... 

Und mit der Aussage: "Wer olympisches CC will muss halt Lizenz lösen" hab' ich so meine Probleme. Ich komme schwerpunktmäßig vom Marathon und hab' beim CC schon in der Hobby-Klasse Mühe, im Mittelfeld mitzuhalten. Wenn ich nun bei den Lizenzern starten müßte, würde es wüst...


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Oktober 2011)

Warum was geändert wird?

Die Veranstatltungen können nicht mehr kostendeckend durch geführt werden, weil zu wenig erwachsene Starter kommen. Das Startgeld reicht gerade mal für die Zeitnahme und die BDR-Kosten!!!

So ein Roter Kreuz, Johanniter-Wagen für so einen Tag kostet da schon mal 1500 Euro am Tag, ... Klinken putzen!!!

Wir haben beim MTB-Rheinland-Cup viele Experimente gemacht, konnten das Absacken der Starterzahlen aber trotzdem nicht verhindern.

Zudem wird der Druck vom BDR größer, der Fun-Rennen von 30 Minuten erlaubt! Wer kommt denn dann noch? Wahrscheinlich keiner!!
Das Mischen von Hobby und Lizenzklassen wie beim Poison-Cup wird es 2012 auch nicht mehr geben!!! Ich habe das damals, als ich Fachwart war geduldet ... das störte einige beim Landesverband und haben einen anderen als Fachwart eingesetzt.

Also, wenn wir nichts verändern, um neue Sportler anzusprechen wird es 2013 sicher gar keinen Rheinland-MTB-Cup mehr geben! Cross Country wird es dann kaum noch geben.

Daher die ganzen Überlegungen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Oktober 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich  bin einer der schnellen Hobbys und hatte Michaels Ankündigung H und L gemeinsam starten zu lassen begrüßt!i



Wird bei XC nicht erlaubt!!! Bei Marathon schon! 2 h sind für den BDR Grauzone, da hat er noch keine Regeln ...


----------



## Renn Maus (27. Oktober 2011)

Das klingt doch so, als ob der BDR genau unsere Ziele verfolgt. Durch das kürzen der Renndauer bei Hobby werde dort nur noch lokale novizen starten um in den Sport rein zu schnuppern, alle anderen die Rennen fahren wollen, müssen dann eine Lizenz ziehen.
Muss ich jetzt echt wieder in nen Verein eintreten???


----------



## JatK (27. Oktober 2011)

Bonne, mir gefällt der neue Ansatz gut. 

@corfrimor:
Natürlich ist das nicht unbedingt schön und motivierend wenn man dann völlig versägt wird. Ich will dir das auch nicht absprechen, es geht aber vielen Lizenzfahrern nicht anders !!! Selbst die besten Lizenzler in regionalen Serien wie dem RheinlandCup haben z.B. in der BuLi teilweise arg zu kämpfen und werden selbstverständlich von der 80% Regel nach ner Stunde rausgehauen. 
Entsprechend kann man sich ne Mischung aus etwas leichteren und etwas schwereren Rennen zusammensuchen, hat Spaß dabei bzw. lernt halt.


----------



## xc-mtb (28. Oktober 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich  bin einer der schnellen Hobbys und hatte Michaels Ankündigung H und L gemeinsam starten zu lassen begrüßt! Wo jetzt das Problem ist verstehe ich grad nicht. Beim Poison Cup starten seit Jahren  H und L in einem Rennen und in den letzten Jahren steigt dort die Teilnehmerzahl bzw. bewegt sich auf hohem Niveau.
> Trotz der großen Namen ( Bonne, Hühnlein,Friedrich) sind auch die "bösen schnellen Hobbys" am Start, um mal mit dem scheiß Vorurteil aufzuräumen "wir " wollen immer nur die Sachpreise abräumen.
> 
> ...



Warum machst du das?

Wenn du doch ein wirklich schneller Hobbyfahrer bist, der auch gut Lizenz fahren könntest. Ist das Egomanie? Sorry das ich dich direkt anspreche aber ich will das Prinzip verstehen. Warum fährst du nicht in der Lizenzklasse?

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## cd-surfer (28. Oktober 2011)

Beim MDC gab es dieses Jahr einen leichten Starterzuwachs. Ist die Situation bei den anderen Serien so prekär oder sind die Starterzahlen nur beim Rheinland-MTB-Cup rückläufig?
Übrigens:wenn man die Rundenzeiten der Top-Hobbyfahrer mit denen der Lizenzfahrer vergleicht,gibt es da doch deutliche Unterschiede und dazu kommt noch die wesentlich längere Renndauer in den Lizenzklassen.


----------



## baloo (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es auch nicht so gut wenn man Hobby und Linzenzklasse zusammenlegen würde.

Problem sehe ich bei den Veranstaltern, was dort teilweise für die Fahrer und Zuschauer geboten wird ist wirklich armselig.

So ein XC Rennen muss inszentiert werden! Siehe Offenburg, sicher muss man nicht gleich volles Geschütz auffahren wie bei einem WC Rennen, es geht auch in einem kleineren Rahmen. Aber grundsätzlich sollten die Veranstalter das XC Rennen auch als Dorffest veranstalten mit allen rundherum (gute Festwirtschaft, Musik, einen mitreisenden Speaker, attraktive und zuschauerfreundliche Strecken, etc.)!
Dann kommen auch die Rennfahrer und Zuschauer wieder und vielleicht auch mal einer der mit XC Rennen bis dato noch nicht so viel am Hut hatte und sich dann durch die Stimmung mitreisen lässt.


----------



## M::::: (28. Oktober 2011)

Die Klassen beim NRW Cup sind auch nicht gerade besonders groß,ist also m.M. nach kein Problem des RLP Cups.
Das mit den 2 h Rennen für die Hobbys ist zumindest einen Versuch wert.
Allerdings bedeuten zumindest für mich, 2 h Rennen auf Kursen wie Pracht,schon fast suizidale Absichten.


----------



## Hugo (28. Oktober 2011)

noch mal ein Gedanke von mir.
Ich war selbst die letzten Jahre vermehrt im Triathlon aktiv und da auch bei der Ausrichtung einer Veranstaltung in einem sehr großen Verein.

Allgemein ist Triathlon eine Boomsportart und Rennen sind in der Regel lange vor dem Renntermin ausgebucht.
Einen Ligabetrieb gibts natürlich auch, aber der unterscheidet sich in einer Sache wesentlich vom MTB'en.
In den Ligen werden durchgängig verschiedene Formate gemischt.
Egal ob Bundes oder Langesliga (Im worldcup und Europacup das gleiche), es werden in der Regel mindestens zwei Formate, in vielen Ligen aber sogar drei "gemischt".
Sprints entsprechen in etwa dem CC auf dem MTB, bei den Pros Renndauern von 50 Minuten, bei den Jedermännern bis 1:30.
Olympisch entspricht eher der Kurz-/ Mittelstrecke beim Marathon. Irgendwo zwischen 2 und 3 Std. kommt der Großteil der Leute rein.
Grand Prix und Supersprint sind dann wieder Formate die teilweise Renndauern von nur 20 Minuten aufweisen...und wisst ihr was? Die Leute fahrn 300 km um bei so einem Rennen dabei zu sein. Also das Argument dass Kosten und Nutzen nicht im Verhältnis stehen zieht nicht wirklich. Der MTB'er ist nicht automatisch rationaler als ein Triathlet.
Der Trend international geht zu noch kürzeren Strecken um die Vermarktung im Internet und vor allem Fernsehen zu verbessern, Vorbild Biathlon.

Wie könnte man das nun aufs MTB' en übertragen?
@ Bonne
Hast Du schon mal daran gedacht ein oder zwei Rennen eurer Serie evtl. mit einer Marathonserie zu verheiraten, oder mit Marathonveranstaltern bei euch in der Gegend über eine gemeinsame Serie nachgedacht?

Der Grund wieso viele Leute kein CC fahren ist, dass sie schlicht nicht wissen, dass es sowas gibt. Wären CC-Rennen in einer gemeinsamen Serie mit einigen Marathons, und könnte man sich hier Punkte für die Serienwertung holen, würden mit Sicherheit einige die eigentlich nur Marathon fahren auch bei dem ein oder anderen CC-Rennen starten. Ganz zu schweigen von der zielgruppennahen Werbung die dann bei den Marathons mit ihren 100en von Startern möglich wäre.

Wenn ich mir so ansehe wie sich das MTB'en in den letzten Jahren ausdifferenziert hat muss man sich langsam echt fragen ob es den Sport Mountainbiken überhaupt noch gibt. Scheinbar hat jeder Federwegsbereich (in 10mm Schritten) inzw. seinen eigenen Sport
Diese diversifizierung ist imho kontraproduktiv in einer Sportart die den größten Boom hinter sich hat.


----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2011)

Hugo schrieb:


> Wären CC-Rennen in einer gemeinsamen Serie mit einigen Marathons, und könnte man sich hier Punkte für die Serienwertung holen, würden mit Sicherheit einige die eigentlich nur Marathon fahren auch bei dem ein oder anderen CC-Rennen starten.



Sowas gibt es bereits einigenorts und das Ergebnis ist eigentlich immer, dass das Marathonfeld sackvoll ist und das CC-Rennen wegen fehlender Starterzahlen ausfällt oder uninteressant ist. zu einer primären Marathonveranstaltung reisen halt Marathonisti an und nicht CCler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (28. Oktober 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt echt wieder in nen Verein eintreten???



die Frage ist doch, warum bist du nicht in einem Verein drin? 

wer organisiert denn Rennen, CTF und andere Breitensportveranstaltungen? Ich verstehe diese Argumentation nicht. Wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass.


----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2011)

müsing schrieb:


> wer organisiert denn Rennen, CTF und andere Breitensportveranstaltungen?



Wirklich große Veranstaltungen? Event-Agenturen.


----------



## müsing (28. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Wirklich große Veranstaltungen? Event-Agenturen.



und die vielen anderen, kleinen veranstaltungen, für leute, die keine 40, 50 euro startgeld ausgeben können/wollen? schau dir doch mal ne ctf an.


----------



## M::::: (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin in 2 Vereinen.Aus den von müsing genannten Gründen so wie insbesondere auch der Tatasache das nur die Vereine eine gescheite Jugendarbeit leisten können.
Nachdem was ich aber in 16 Jahren in Vereinen erlebt habe,kann ich aber auch jeden verstehen, der keinen Bock auf Vereine hat.
Ist halt ne Sache der persönlichen Abwägung.


----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2011)

müsing schrieb:


> und die vielen anderen, kleinen veranstaltungen, für leute, die keine 40, 50 euro startgeld ausgeben können/wollen? schau dir doch mal ne ctf an.


Und die vielen Leute, die nicht in einem Verein Mitglied sein geschweige denn eine Lizenz lösen wollen?


----------



## müsing (28. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Und die vielen Leute, die nicht in einem Verein Mitglied sein geschweige denn eine Lizenz lösen wollen?



du, die können ja draußen bleiben. ctf und andere veranstaltungen können die ja auch mit fahren. allerdings sollten die leute sich dann nicht wundern, wenn es keine veranstaltungen mehr gibt, an denen sie teilnehmen können, weil keiner mehr da ist, der sie durchführt. außer an solchen, die eben 40 oder mehr euro kosten. 

jugendarbeit ist ein wichtiges stichwort. frag doch mal die großen veranstalter, was die da machen. die bieten rennen an, was nichts mit jugendarbeit zu tun hat sondern nur mit geld verdienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2011)

müsing schrieb:


> du, die können ja draußen bleiben. ctf und andere veranstaltungen können die ja auch mit fahren. allerdings sollten die leute sich dann nicht wundern, wenn es keine veranstaltungen mehr gibt, an denen sie teilnehmen können, weil keiner mehr da ist, der sie durchführt. außer an solchen, die eben 40 oder mehr euro kosten.



Weißt Du, wenn ich sowieso mindestens 200km anreisen muss +  Übernachtung, dann interessieren mich die 40,- Teilnahmegebühr auch nicht mehr, zumal es meist eher in Regionen von 25-30,- ist. Jugendarbeit interessiert mich (im Moment) auch nicht, CTFs fahre ich nicht, welchen Grund gäbe es also, sich in einem Verein anzumelden? Ich war in wahrlich genug Vereinen, muss ich nicht haben, zumal im Radsport sowieso jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.


----------



## müsing (28. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Weißt Du, wenn ich sowieso mindestens 200km anreisen muss +  Übernachtung, dann interessieren mich die 40,- Teilnahmegebühr auch nicht mehr, zumal es meist eher in Regionen von 25-30,- ist. Jugendarbeit interessiert mich (im Moment) auch nicht, CTFs fahre ich nicht, welchen Grund gäbe es also, sich in einem Verein anzumelden? Ich war in wahrlich genug Vereinen, muss ich nicht haben, zumal im Radsport sowieso jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.



ein grund könnte es sein, dass du 40 oder 50 km fahren musst, oder noch weniger, weil der verein um die ecke ein rennen ausrichtet. 

und wenn man mal über den brillenrad drüber schaut, merkt man, dass nachwuchs- und erwachsenenarbeit dem ganzen sport dient. egal in welcher disziplin. warum scheint es bei uns nur noch fussball zu geben? weil es überall gespielt wird.


----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2011)

müsing schrieb:


> ein grund könnte es sein, dass du 40 oder 50 km fahren musst, oder noch weniger, weil der verein um die ecke ein rennen ausrichtet.



Ist in dieser Gegend hier für mich nicht attraktiv, selbst, wenn es hundert Rennen gäbe.



> und wenn man mal über den brillenrad drüber schaut, merkt man, dass nachwuchs- und erwachsenenarbeit dem ganzen sport dient. egal in welcher disziplin.


Mag sein, ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt als Einzelperson egal. Denn MTb steht auf der Rankingliste der Vereine noch irgendwo hinter Cyclocross und Kunstradfahren.



> warum scheint es bei uns nur noch fussball zu geben? weil es überall
> gespielt wird.


Weil jeder Idiot ein Stück Leder treten kann und Spaß dabei hat. Da braucht es keine teure Ausrüstung und jahrelanges Training. Ja nicht einmal einen Verein.....


----------



## müsing (28. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Mag sein, ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt als Einzelperson egal. Denn MTb steht auf der Rankingliste der Vereine noch irgendwo hinter Cyclocross und Kunstradfahren.



dann hoffe ich mal, dass du dann als einzelperson auch so denkst, wenn du mal in die situation kommst, etwas von der gemeinschaft haben zu wollen. z. b. eine rente



mete schrieb:


> Weil jeder Idiot ein Stück Leder treten kann und Spaß dabei hat. Da braucht es keine teure Ausrüstung und jahrelanges Training. Ja nicht einmal einen Verein.....



eben, dazu braucht man keinen verein. du hast es genau richtig erfasst. trotzdem sind die meisten in einem drin und spielen da auch


----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2011)

müsing schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich mal, dass du dann als einzelperson auch so denkst, wenn du mal in die situation kommst, etwas von der gemeinschaft haben zu wollen. z. b. eine rente



Ich bin da Realist und rechne nicht mehr damit. Außerdem beziehe ich dann auch nur Leistungen, für die ich selbst schon bezahlt habe. Einen Samariterdienst an der Gesellschaft muss ich nicht tun, dafür kotzt die mich zu sehr an. Ich soll also Mitglied in einem Verein sein, dass ich irgendwie Geld loswerde und davon spätere Straßendoper und Bahnradfahrer ausgebildet werden? Nö.




> eben, dazu braucht man keinen verein. du hast es genau richtig erfasst. trotzdem sind die meisten in einem drin und spielen da auch


Das behauptest Du jetzt...ich behaupte, die meisten, die Fußball spielen sind nicht in irgendeinem Verein organisiert. Meine Schulzeit ist zwar schon eine ganze Weile vorbei, aber von 30 Leuten haben fast alle irgendwie Fußball gespielt und 5 davon vielleicht im Verein. Das ist auch überhaupt nicht vergleichbar, zum Radfahren brauche ich keine 21 anderen....


----------



## müsing (28. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Ich bin da Realist und rechen nicht mehr damit. Außerdem beziehe ich dann auch nur Leistungen, für die ich selbst schon bezahlt habe. Einen Samariterdienst an der Gesllschaft muss ich nicht tun, dafür kotzt die mich zu sehr an.



schön, dass dir diese gesellschaft ein leben ermöglicht, in dem du deinem schönen hobby einfach nachgehen kannst. das hat übrigens nichts mit realismus zu tun




mete schrieb:


> Das behauptest Du jetzt...ich behaupte, die meisten, die Fußball spielen sind nicht in irgendeinem Verein organisiert. Meine Schulzeit ist zwar schon eine ganze Weile vorbei, aber von 30 Leuten haben fast alle irgendwie Fußball gespielt und 5 davon vielleicht im Verein. Das ist auch überhaupt nicht vergleichbar, zum Radfahren brauche ich keine 21 anderen....



ist ja keine behauptung von mir, sondern fakt. wie viele fussballvereine gibt es bei dir? wie viele radsportvereine? die fussivereine gibt es ja nur, weil leute, auch junge, da hin gehen.


----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2011)

müsing schrieb:


> schön, dass dir diese gesellschaft ein leben ermöglicht, in dem du deinem schönen hobby einfach nachgehen kannst. das hat übrigens nichts mit realismus zu tun



Ist das jetzt Dein Ernst? Zum Radfahren brauche ich die Hilfe der Gesellschaft wohl kaum...



> ist ja keine behauptung von mir, sondern fakt. wie viele fussballvereine gibt es bei dir? wie viele radsportvereine? die fussivereine gibt es ja nur, weil leute, auch junge, da hin gehen.


Anhand der Vereinszahlen festzulegen, wieviel % der Menschen die den Sport ausüben dies in einem Verein tun ist doch irgendwie extrem unlogisch, oder? Dazu sollte man dann auch die absolute Zahl der jeweiligen Sportler kennen...kennst Du die? Also ich nicht. Also nichts mit "Fakt" sondern eine reine Behauptung deinerseits. Ist doch logisch, dass es mehr Fußball- als Radsportvereine gibt, wenn auf 1000 Fußballer 10 Radsportler kommen. Viele Verein gibt es aus reinem Selbstzweck, ordentliche Jugendarbeit gibt es nur bei den wenigsten, selbst in einem Ballungsraum wie hier in Berlin. Es gibt hier übrigens auch mehr Rudervereine, als Radsportvereine. Demnach müsste dieser Sport ja wesentlich besser dastehen, als der Radsport...dummerweise finden die meisten Regatten auch woanders statt und eigentlich interessiert man sich außerhalb der Szene nur alle 4 Jahre beiläufig dafür....


----------



## müsing (28. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Dein Ernst? Zum Radfahren brauche ich die Hilfe der Gesellschaft wohl kaum...



hier ging es mir um den brillen-, tellerrand



mete schrieb:


> Anhand der Vereinszahlen festzulegen, wieviel % der Menschen die den Sport ausüben dies in einem Verein tun ist doch irgendwie extrem unlogisch, oder? Dazu sollte man dann auch die absolute Zahl der jeweiligen Sportler kennen...kennst Du die? Also ich nicht. Also nichts mit "Fakt" sondern eine reine Behauptung deinerseits. Ist doch logisch, dass es mehr Fußball- als Radsportvereine gibt, wenn auf 1000 Fußballer 10 Radsportler kommen. Viele Verein gibt es aus reinem Selbstzweck, ordentliche Jugendarbeit gibt es nur bei den wenigsten selbst in einem Ballungsraum wie hier in Berlin.



ich habe davon gesprochen, dass viele menschen in fußballvereinen sind und fussball sich keine nachwuchssorgen, also auch keine spielsorgen machen muss. diese spiele sind analog zu radsportveranstaltungen zu sehen. und ja, vereine gibt es nur aus selbstzweck - das ist ja der zweck eines vereins.


----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2011)

müsing schrieb:


> ich habe davon gesprochen, dass viele menschen in fußballvereinen sind und fussball sich keine nachwuchssorgen, also auch keine spielsorgen machen muss. diese spiele sind analog zu radsportveranstaltungen zu sehen. und ja, vereine gibt es nur aus selbstzweck - das ist ja der zweck eines vereins.



Gibt es im Radsport denn ein ernsthaftes Nachwuchsproblem? Beim MTB..vielleicht...ohne Verein sähe das möglicherweise auch anders aus, denn zumindest in dieser Gegend hier liegt das Augenmerk wie gesagt nicht auf diesem Sport, sondern auf der Asphaltschneiderei und indem vornehmlich in diesem Bereich ausgebildet wird, gehen möglicherweise Nachwuchs-MTBler "verloren"? 

Vorhin hast Du übrigens noch behauptet, die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein diene einem "höheren", gesellschaftlichen Zweck...jetzt also doch nicht mehr. Na dann kann man sich die Mitgliedschaft ja tatsächlich sparen...


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Oktober 2011)

Hugo schrieb:


> Wie könnte man das nun aufs MTB' en übertragen?
> @ Bonne
> Hast Du schon mal daran gedacht ein oder zwei Rennen eurer Serie evtl. mit einer Marathonserie zu verheiraten, oder mit Marathonveranstaltern bei euch in der Gegend über eine gemeinsame Serie nachgedacht



... heiraten haben wir vor. Wetter bietet ja erfolgreiches das 2 H Format an, da der MA nicht mehr durchführar ist. Da wird kommuniziert ...

Rennmaus: Verein? Komm in den der Pracht organisiert, die Organisieren Rennen, haben einen Pumptrack, Jugendarbeit, das du weiter weg wohnst? Ist doch egal, wer zu den Sitzungen nicht kommt wird nicht erschossen!!

Lizenz oder nicht zwingen kann man keinen! Ich finde jeder der mehr als 3 mal die Woche auf dem Rad sitzt sollte ein lösen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Oktober 2011)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ich bin in 2 Vereinen.Aus den von müsing genannten Gründen so wie insbesondere auch der Tatasache das nur die Vereine eine gescheite Jugendarbeit leisten können.
> Nachdem was ich aber in 16 Jahren in Vereinen erlebt habe,kann ich aber auch jeden verstehen, der keinen Bock auf Vereine hat.
> Ist halt ne Sache der persönlichen Abwägung.



Was ist denn das?

Du bist im Verein, kannst da ne Lizenz lösen und zahlst deinen Beitrag. Wenn du keinen Bock mehr hast trittst du aus.

Mir ist es wichtig, das mein Verein Rennen ausrichtet, da musste dann aber bereit sein mitzuhelfen. Jugendarbeit mache ich da selber auch noch ... jammern kann jeder! Macht was wenn euch was stört!


----------



## Blut Svente (28. Oktober 2011)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Warum machst du das?
> 
> Wenn du doch ein wirklich schneller Hobbyfahrer bist, der auch gut Lizenz fahren könntest. Ist das Egomanie? Sorry das ich dich direkt anspreche aber ich will das Prinzip verstehen. Warum fährst du nicht in der Lizenzklasse?
> 
> ...



das hat nix mit Egomanie zu tun. Habe lange zeit eine Lizenz gehabt. 96 in Solingen war mein letztes Podium beim NRW Cup. Danach hab ich ein paar Jahre aufgehört und bin so seit 07 wieder voll
 mit dabei. 
Ich habe deshalb keine Lizenz weil:  in meinem Einzugsgebiet kein Radsportverein mit einer vernünftigen MTB Abteilung ist! Wenn Verein dann auch richtig mit "Vereinsleben" usw. Vereine wie z. B. RCW Arzheim oder MTB Rhein/Berg sind mir zu weit weg. Der RV Siegburg besteht fast nur aus Radtouristen die keinerlei Verbindung zum MTB haben.

2003 habe ich mit ein paar Leuten das 7Hills Team gegründet ( www.7hills.de) um gemeinsam an 24 std Rennen teil zu nehmen und Marathons zu fahren. 
Einem Verein beizutreten wäre kein Problem für mich. Nur steht man als MTBler meist allein da und wir müde belächelt. 

LGS


----------



## M::::: (28. Oktober 2011)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Was ist denn das?
> 
> Du bist im Verein, kannst da ne Lizenz lösen und zahlst deinen Beitrag. Wenn du keinen Bock mehr hast trittst du aus.
> 
> Mir ist es wichtig, das mein Verein Rennen ausrichtet, da musste dann aber bereit sein mitzuhelfen. Jugendarbeit mache ich da selber auch noch ... jammern kann jeder! Macht was wenn euch was stört!



Ich und ne Lizenz !?

Ich verstehe grad nicht ganz was Du meinst ? 

*Ich* brauche eigentlich keinen Verein.Versichern kann ich mich auch dem freien Markt,Lizenz oder die obskuren Wertungskarten brauch ich auch nicht und ich hab auch ohne Verein genügend Leute mit denen ich biken kann.
*Ich* finde Vereine aber trotzdem sinnvoll,deshalb bin *ich* auch in 2 Vereinen.
Ich hab auch jahrelang aktiv in Vereinen  gearbeitet.

Ich hab aber auch erlebt, wie s in Vereinen manchmal abgeht (Querelen,Zickereien usw.).Das was Vereinsverweigerer gemeinhin als "Vereinsmeierei" bezeichnen.
Deshalb kann ich auch jeden verstehen, der nicht in einen Verein möchte.
Auch der eklatant schlechte Dachverband ist für viele ein Argument nicht in Vereine zu gehen und auch das kann ich nachvollziehen.

Ich find -wie schon öfter gesagt- auch Tageslizenzen gut,weil die Leute dann nicht gezwungen werden einem Verein bei zu treten.Der Mehrpreis für die Tageslizenz sollte dann aber auch, zum überwiegendem Teil dem ausrichtenden Verein zu Gute kommen und nicht dem BDR.

Gruß M


----------



## JatK (28. Oktober 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Ich habe deshalb keine Lizenz weil:  in meinem Einzugsgebiet kein Radsportverein mit einer vernünftigen MTB Abteilung ist! Wenn Verein dann auch richtig mit "Vereinsleben" usw. Vereine wie z. B. RCW Arzheim oder MTB Rhein/Berg sind mir zu weit weg.


Ich finde das zählt nicht. Die Frage nach Lizenz ja/nein hat nichts mit Entfernungen oder organisatorischen Dingen zu tun. 
*Es ist ein Anspruch an sich selbst*! Und eine Frage von Realismus und Fairness.
Ich könnte mir auch keine holen und bei den Hobbyrennen ganz oben stehen. Mach ich das ? Nein, weil ichs peinlich finde, und nicht gerecht. 

Und mal ehrlich: Vereinsmeierei, das heißt leider auch im Sport idR dickbäuchige Mittfuffziger (nix für ungut liebe Betroffenen) treffen sich zum Biertrinken am Stammtisch. 
Dazu kommt, die meisten Vereine bestehen zum größten Teil aus echten Hobbyradlern, sodass die Handvoll schneller Leute eh nicht beim Training auftaucht sondern sich selbst organisiert.


----------



## powderJO (28. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es bereits einigenorts und das Ergebnis ist eigentlich immer, dass das Marathonfeld sackvoll ist und das CC-Rennen wegen fehlender Starterzahlen ausfällt oder uninteressant ist. zu einer primären Marathonveranstaltung reisen halt Marathonisti an und nicht CCler.



z.b.? ich kenne keine rennserie, in der marathons und cc-rennen gleichberechtigt in die wertung gehen. wäre aber eine idee - die rheinland-mtb-hero-serie oder so. 5 cc rennen und 5 marathon-rennen, alle gehen in die wertung und die besten sind dann halt die rheinland mtb-heros ...





... vielleicht sollte ich mir die rechte sichern an sowas ...


----------



## Peter88 (28. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns im weserbergland gibt es so eine serie bei der CC und MA gleichberechtigt in die wertung gehen
http://www.challenge4mtb.de/rennen.htm


----------



## Blut Svente (28. Oktober 2011)

JatK schrieb:


> Ich finde das zählt nicht. Die Frage nach Lizenz ja/nein hat nichts mit Entfernungen oder organisatorischen Dingen zu tun.
> *Es ist ein Anspruch an sich selbst*! Und eine Frage von Realismus und Fairness.
> Ich könnte mir auch keine holen und bei den Hobbyrennen ganz oben stehen. Mach ich das ? Nein, weil ichs peinlich finde, und nicht gerecht.
> 
> ...



Mit Lizenz wird man also zu einem besseren Mensch...


----------



## Peter88 (29. Oktober 2011)

Vieleicht sollte man die Rennklassen nicht nach alter (U19,U23,Herren,Senioren1/2/3)aufteilen sondern nach Leistung, kinderrennen mal ausgenommen.

4-6 verschiedene Leistungsklassen wo die Renndauer und fahrtechnischen Ansprüche an die jeweiligen Starter angepasst sind.
Mit Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten ähnlich wie auf der Straße
..
das müsste dann aber bundesweit so laufen und nicht nur bei einen Cup.
mir gefällt irgendwie der Gedanke..


----------



## corfrimor (29. Oktober 2011)

Genau das fände ich ideal. Die ersten zwei oder drei steigen auf, die letzten ab und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## general-easy (30. Oktober 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte man die Rennklassen nicht nach alter (U19,U23,Herren,Senioren1/2/3)aufteilen sondern nach Leistung, kinderrennen mal ausgenommen.
> 
> 4-6 verschiedene Leistungsklassen wo die Renndauer und fahrtechnischen Ansprüche an die jeweiligen Starter angepasst sind.
> Mit Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten ähnlich wie auf der Straße
> ...



Sehr geil!


----------



## powderJO (31. Oktober 2011)

general-easy schrieb:


> Sehr geil!



ja, fände ich auch gut.


----------



## Peter88 (31. Oktober 2011)

Aber wie gesagt mach es keinen Sinn mMn. das nur bei einen Cup so zu handhaben. Um das aber Bundesweit einzuführen kommt man am BDR nicht vorbei..

..deshalb bleibt es nur eine Idee

Der Aktionsplan für den RLP-Cup ist für mich persönlich als Kurzstreckenkrücke gar nicht so schlecht. 
Aber was ist mit Fahrern die nur vielleicht 5h oder so  die Woche trainieren können 
Die werden doch auch auf einer langen CC Strecke 3,4,5.. mal von den Assen überrundet


----------



## Zero-D (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss mich hier auch einmal einklinken...

Damals (1995-1999) habe ich an der Stevens-Cup Rennserie teilgenommen. Anfangs Hobby bzw. Jedermann, anschliessend mit Rennlizenz und ambitionierter. Wie xc-mtb schon schrieb, war es eine persönliche Pflicht und auch der allgemeine "Ehrenkodex". Podiumsplätze zwar nie erreicht, aber immer vorderes Mittelfeld. Natürlich gab es damals schon "Spaßvögel", die das Jahr zuvor mit Lizenz unterwegs waren und im darauffolgenden Jahr "überraschend" in der Jedermann-Klasse mitfuhren... Die Empörung war innerhalb des Jedermann-Fahrerlagers sehr groß - verständlicherweise! Natürlich wurden dort Podiumsplätze erstürmt (ach, wie schwer...).

Nach relativ kurzer Zeit hat es mir den Spaß gänzlich verdorben und habe dem XC-Bereich den Rücken gekehrt. Für die einen mag es ein Ansporn sein, für die anderen einfach nur frustrierend, da man sich fragt, was diese Leute dort zu suchen haben.

Bin dann zum DH gewechselt... Es ist zwar ähnlich, aber in dieser Disziplin ist es einfach entspannter.

Interessant ist jedoch, dass sich nach knapp 15 Jahren im XC nichts geändert hat und auch nichts dagegen unternommen wurde. Nicht umsonst ist das einer der Gründe, weshalb XC im Gegensatz zu DH etc. nicht so populär ist. Klar ist die mangelnde "Äktschen" nicht vorhanden, aber letztendlich schrecken diese Umstände (besser Misstände) viele ab und machen die Disziplin unattraktiv und kaputt. 

Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, 2012 wieder an XC-Rennen (zusätzlich zu den DH-Rennen) teilzunehmen, was ich jedoch nach allem, was ich nun lesen durfte, sicher nicht tun werde. Viele KM bis zum Rennen, um dann von "Wölfen im Schafspelz" in der Hoddy/Jedermannklasse in Grund und Boden gefahren zu werden. Da ist es mir schon so klar, dass das Training überproportional hoch sein muss, um (wieder) im vorderen Mittelfeld mitzufahren. Das hat wahrlich nichts mit Spaß zu tun...

Die letzten Vorschläge finde ich extrem gut. Quasi wie beim Fussball. Es wird jedoch nicht umgesetzt werden. Traurige Tatsache.

Im übrigen frage ich mich, wie man an die Moral vieler Semiprofis appellieren kann, wenn die, sorry, Geilheit auf Podiumsplätze überwiegt? Das ist doch nur sehr schwer möglich, wenn nicht gar unmöglich. 

Ich denke, ich werde dann wohl eher an Marathons teilnehmen. XC ist wohl (leider) endgültig für mich gestorben - und für viele weitere auch. Da muss man sich dann wirklich nicht wundern, wenn der XC-Sport keine wirkliche Attraktivität ausstrahlt - für Fahrer wie auch für Zuschauer.


----------



## powderJO (31. Oktober 2011)

Zero-D schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, ich werde dann wohl eher an Marathons teilnehmen.



und du glaubst, dass sei da anders? ist es nicht - auch da gibt es hobby-fahrer, die sicher in der lizenzklasse vorne dabei wären aber dennoch lieber ohne unterwegs sind. aber: mich interessiert das nicht. denn irgend jemand ist eh immer schneller, kann mehr trainieren oder hat mehr talent ... will sagen: absolute chancengleichheit wird es so oder so nicht geben und das gejammer führt zu nix. fahr einfach für dich, weil es dir spaß macht und hol das maximum aus dir raus - dann wirst du auch mit dem ergebnis zufrieden sein - egal wieviele vor dir ankommen.





ich fahre übrigens mit lizenz und trainiere sicher weniger als die meisten hobby-fahrer




			
				peter88 schrieb:
			
		

> Um das aber Bundesweit einzuführen kommt man am BDR nicht vorbei..
> 
> ..deshalb bleibt es nur eine Idee



tja, der bdr und mtb ...


----------



## Peter88 (31. Oktober 2011)

> und du glaubst, dass sei da anders?


Meist wird doch beim Marathon nur in AK unterteilt. Kenne ich zumindest aus dem Harz/Sauerland so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2011)

oder man fährt halt nur auf gesamtwertung der jeweiligen marathon-rennserie. 
habs mit meinem nicht vorhanden training ja auch zu was gebracht.


----------



## Domme02 (1. November 2011)

Nicht vorhandenes Training???  Übertreib mal nicht


----------



## Meridaracer (2. November 2011)

XCO oder Marathon immer dieses hin und her 

Man sollte mal beachten das im Marathon grundsätzlich so gut wie immer alles in einen Topf geschmissen wird. Egal ob Lizenz oder nicht. Wer schnell fährt gewinnt das Ding und fährt glücklich nach Hause  Ausnahme sind hier wohl nur Meisterschaften, UCI-Rennen und eventuell mal eine Handvoll in Deutschland.

Warum nicht im XCO auf den Serien in Bundesland-Ebene nicht einfach genau so machen?

Die Marathons haben hohe Starterzahlen obwohl gut 95% wissen Sie kommen eh nicht in die Top 10 geschweige denn Gewinnen 

Und so macht´s auch mehr spaß, also immer nur gegen 5, 10 oder eventuell 15 Mann zu fahren.

Oder man sollte Lizenzpflicht einführen. Wer bei anerkannten Serien in bestimmte Ränge fährt muss Lizenz lösen wer dann bei den Lizenzern zu langsam ist fliegt wieder in die Hobby-Wertung. Also ganz nach dem Modell A-Lizenz. Denke mal das würde auch mal noch den einen oder anderen Ehrgeiz wecken! Dann macht es auch wieder mehr Sinn nur in der Lizenz Kohle zu verteilen.

Gruß,
Storchi


----------



## Hugo (2. November 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte man die Rennklassen nicht nach alter (U19,U23,Herren,Senioren1/2/3)aufteilen sondern nach Leistung, kinderrennen mal ausgenommen.
> 
> 4-6 verschiedene Leistungsklassen wo die Renndauer und fahrtechnischen Ansprüche an die jeweiligen Starter angepasst sind.
> Mit Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten ähnlich wie auf der Straße
> ...



wieso muss es gleich Bundesweit sowas geben?

andererseits verstehe ich die Intention nicht so ganz.

Soll vermieden werden, dass Leute überrundet werden? Oder geht es doch wieder bloß um Endplatzierungen?
Ich verstehe die Diskussion um starke Nicht-Lizenzler wirklich nicht
Entweder ich nehme die Sache ernst und dann trainier ich selbst so viel wie es mein Umfeld, Gesundheit und Budget hergibt, oder ich nehm es eben nicht soooo ernst, und mir ists egal auf welchem Platz ich letztlich reinkomme. Der direkte Vergleich zum "Nachbarn" oder "Schwager" ist mir persönlich dann viel mehr Wert als eine Platzierung in der Ergebnisliste die bei den Jedermännern imho eher wertlos ist.


----------



## Hugo (2. November 2011)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Dann macht es auch wieder mehr Sinn nur in der Lizenz Kohle zu verteilen.



Preisgeld hat in den Hobbyklassen eh nix verloren


----------



## Meridaracer (2. November 2011)

Hugo schrieb:


> Preisgeld hat in den Hobbyklassen eh nix verloren



Davon war auch nicht die Rede  Aber erklär mir mal warum es jetzt aktuell Sinn macht Kohle in den Lizenzklassen zu bekommen. Wo steckt die Leistung dafür. Also derzeit eine Lizenz zu lösen ist nun kein Hexenwerk. Man wird eigentlich gar nicht mehr so richtig gefordert als Lizemzfahrer, bzw. die Lizenz an sich hat bei mir schon lange seinen Stellenwert verloren. Der einzige Grund überhaupt noch eine Lizenz zu lösen ist, um bei den Meisterschaften mitfahren zu können. Wo es aber auch langsam nervt das da jeder Depp mitfahren kann 

Solltet Ihr mich jetzt für zu langsam halten um bei Meisterschaften mitfahren zu dürfen. Bezeichne ich mich in diesem Fall gern auch als einer der Deppen


----------



## powderJO (2. November 2011)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund überhaupt noch eine Lizenz zu lösen ist, um bei den Meisterschaften mitfahren zu können.



ist ein grund. ein weiterer nicht ganz unwichtiger: mit lizenz bin ich 100%ig auch bei rennen versichert.


----------



## Meridaracer (2. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist ein grund. ein weiterer nicht ganz unwichtiger: mit lizenz bin ich 100%ig auch bei rennen versichert.



Dies ist glaub ich ein Irrtum 
Die Versicherung läuft über dein Verein und ist keine Pflicht.
Hat so wie ich es verstehe nix mit der Lizenz an sich zu tun.

Link zum Thema Lizenz


----------



## Meridaracer (2. November 2011)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Dies ist glaub ich ein Irrtum
> Die Versicherung läuft über dein Verein und ist keine Pflicht.
> Hat so wie ich es verstehe nix mit der Lizenz an sich zu tun.
> 
> Link zum Thema Lizenz



Bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Domme02 (2. November 2011)

ja ich kenne es auch so das der verein das selber macht. 
Zum Beispiel über die Sporthilfe NRW (und diese dann zusammen mit Versicherungsanbietern wie ARAG und Europa)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (2. November 2011)

> wieso muss es gleich Bundesweit sowas geben?
> 
> andererseits verstehe ich die Intention nicht so ganz.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
wenn man verschiedene Leistungskalssen nur bei einen cup einführt, müssten ja starke fahrer die nur ein rennen des cups fahren in der "leichten" klasse starten und es überlegen gewinnen..-> macht keinen spaß

Der sinn hinter der Idee Leistungsklassen einzuführen das dann gleichstarke fahrer zusammen fahren. Und dabei geht es mir weniger darum das jeder mal aufs Treppchen darf sondern eher um die Situation zu vermeiden wie sie jetzt ist:
U19,U23,Herren,Sen. 1,2 + die Hobbyklassen also ca. 7 Rennklassen mit 10-15 Startern oder weniger die alle ihr eigenes rennen haben oder zumindest zeitversetzt starten. In jeder Klasse sind vieleicht 2 sehr gute, 2 gut....und ein parr schlechte fahrer die dann mehr oder weniger, nach der ersten halben runde ,alleine 60min lang fahren.
Da finde ich es besser gleichstarke fahrer verschiedener altersklassen in einer rennklasse zusammen zu würfeln und in einen kompakten feld das rennen zu fahren.



> eine Platzierung in der Ergebnisliste die bei den Jedermännern imho eher wertlos ist


Das sehe ich anders
Wertlos ist für mich ein erfolg den man ohne echte Konkurrenz erzielt.
wenn man in der jederman oder c klasse nach den x ten versuch ein rennen gewinnt, weil  man seine begrenzten mittel (zeit,...,) besser ausnutzt als zuvor. ist das doch Super!


> Ich verstehe die Diskussion um starke nicht-Lizenzler wirklich nicht


darauf wollte ich in meiner letzten Antwort gar nicht eingehen. kann vieleicht falsch rüber gekommen sein da zuvor die Diskussion für gegen liz lief.

Für mich persönlich ist die liz. auch, wie schon bereits von einen anderen user geschrieben , Ehrensache


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. November 2011)

Die Diskussion ist sehr vielschichtig und bringt gute Ansätze. Viele Gedanken sind ja da, aber mal eben ein MTB-Rennen in so ein Volksfest oder in die Stadt zu holen ist meistens gar nicht möglich, da wir keine Lobby haben. Über den BDR hinweg was zu regeln geht nicht, dann bekommen die Lizenzfahrer Sperren ...

Der BDR müsste als Oberes Organ was tun, bemühen tuen sich einige, aber dann ist da wieder die UCi übergeordnet oder das Interesse für MTB gleich O!

Das jetzt zum Beispiel die MTB-Marathon DM 2012 mit meinem Rennen in Pracht (Buo, wegen Nachwuchssichtung) auf ein Wochenende fällt sagt doch wieder mal alles ... 

Tageslizenzen? Man kann ja keinen zwingen eine Lizenz zu lösen, aber da wir XC nur noch in den Hobbyklassen und für Kinder, Jugendliche einschl. U 17 und allen Lizenzfahrer anbieten, sollten die, die XC fahren wollen überlegen eine Lizenz zu lösen ... weiterhin bieten wir allen erwachsenen Hobbyfahrern (das sollten eigentlich Leute sein, die 1-2 Mal die Woche auf dem Rad sitzen ...) am gleichen Tag Marathon (Kurzstrecke) an.

P.S. Die Hobbyfahrer, die das nicht gut finden, sollten hier nicht rummeckern, sondern sich zusammen tun und selbst ein MTB-Rennen organisieren und ausrichten ...


Mehr Lizenzklassen ... und für verschiedene Klassen sind wir einfach noch zu wenig ... wenn die "schnellen Hobbyfahrer" alle ne Lizenz hätten, könnte man in ein paar Jahren wieder ein A.B.C System einführen ... Das war ja schon mal da, ist aber wegen Mangel an Fahrern wieder eingestellt worden ... schade . 

Bonne


----------



## powderJO (3. November 2011)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher



du hattest recht. extra noch mal bei meinem verein nachgefragt. also: versicherungstechnisch ist die lizenz nicht notwendig. allerdings die mitgliedschaft in einem radverein, sofern die eigene haftpflicht und unfallversicherung renneinsätze ausschließt. machen nicht alle, aber die meisten.

naja - und wenn man dem eh schon beitreten muss, kann man auch gleich ne lizenz lösen 




			
				Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Der BDR müsste als Oberes Organ was tun,



"der bdr" hört sich immer so abstrakt an. dabei setzt sich der bdr auch nur aus den mitgliedern der vielen radvereine zusammen. das sind eben in der regel rennrad-vereine weil sich mtb'ler scheinbar sehr schwer tun mitglied in einem verein zu werden. logisch also, dass im bdr rennradfahrer und deren interessen überrepräsentiert sind. 

deshalb wäre die erste aufforderung an alle vereinslosen hobbyfahrer: tretet radvereinen bei oder gründet mtb-vereine, die dem bdr angeschlossen sind. nur durch mehr mtbler im bdr kann man was bewegen.*



*mein traditionsreicher rennrad-verein hat seit letztem jahr zum ersten mal seit 1895 einen vereinsmeister mtb. es geht also


----------



## M::::: (3. November 2011)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Der BDR müsste als Oberes Organ was tun, bemühen tuen sich einige, aber dann ist da wieder die UCi übergeordnet oder das Interesse für MTB gleich O!



Spätestens seit der Nummer mit Freecaster TV,würd ich auf die UCI auch nicht mehr setzen 



Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Mehr Lizenzklassen ... und für verschiedene Klassen sind wir einfach noch zu wenig ... wenn die "schnellen Hobbyfahrer" alle ne Lizenz hätten, könnte man in ein paar Jahren wieder ein A.B.C System einführen ... Das war ja schon mal da, ist aber wegen Mangel an Fahrern wieder eingestellt worden ... schade .
> 
> Bonne



Im Prinzip einfach zu lösen : Für alle MTB Rennen -auch MA- die 3 Klassen mit Pflichtaufstieg einführen .Ob die Klassen A,B,C oder Fun,Expert,Masters heißen ist egal.
So kann jeder, je nach Ambition, versuchen auf zu steigen oder halt seinen Abstieg zu verhindern  und egal zu welchem Rennen er kommt,findet er sich in einer passenden Klasse wieder.
UCI konform scheint es ja zu sein; klappt ja in anderen Ländern auch.
Das wird sowohl dem MA als auch dem XC Sport gut tun.
Die Tageslizenz wäre eben der Umweg für Vereinslose zur Teilnahme an einem 3 Klassensystem.

Dürfte aber alles zuverlässig am BDR scheitern und ohne den geht s leider nicht.
Alle bisherigen Bemühungen um einen eigenen Verband, waren ja bisher auch eher semi-erfolgreich.

Viele aktuelle XC Linzenzler kommen nun mal aus der Hobbyklasse (wie Du meines Wissens auch).
Je unaktraktiver der Einstieg für Hobbyfahrer ist,desto größere Probleme wird auch irgendwann das XC Lizenzstarterfeld bekommen.
Die paar Lizenzler die von der Strasse auf s MTB kommmen,werden wohl eher MA fahren als XC.


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. November 2011)

Jo, ich komme aus der Hobbyklasse ...1998 angefangen, dann 2001 fast immer gewonnen ...da macht man sich unbeliebt... also 2002 in die Lizenzklasse ....da dann immer so auf Platz 6-10 gefahren, ja da waren noch immer so 20 Fahrer in der Lizenzklasse Senioren 1 ... dann einmal 3. geworden, bei einem Rennen in Grafschaft (waren nur 4 am Start)

Bei meiner ersten DM 16. mit sicher über 15 Minuten Rückstand auf Öchsi ...

Später habe ich das dann besser gemacht ...

Jetzt macht Rennen fahren eigentlich keinen richtigen Spaß mehr, weil die Klassen zu klein und die Konkurrenz im Rennen nicht mehr da ist. Nach einer Runde hast du dann deine Position und machst ein Zeitfahren, weil du vorne und hinten keinen mehr siehst. Vorne der ist zu schnell und der hinter dir wieder zu langsam ...langweilig.

Mein schönstes Rennen dieses Jahr war eigentlich das in Wetter, wo ich 3,5 von 5 Runden gelaufen bin (Kette, Schaltwerk weg) und vorletzter oder letzter geworden bin. Da habe ich gegen das "überrundet werden" gekämpft ... die Leute (waren leider nur die Streckenposten ) feuern einen an. Es war ein Gefühl wie früher .... nachher hatte ich vier Wochen übelste Rückenschmerzen ...

Ich befürchte. dass die Starterzahlen weiter sinken werden, dann haben die Veranstalter nur noch Minus aus ihren Veranstaltungen und müssen weiter kürzen ... es kommen noch weniger .. AUS und VORBEI!

Schade ...


----------



## Renn Maus (4. November 2011)

Klar, man braucht natürlich immer direkte Konkurenten im Starterfeld, mit denen man sich messen kann. Sonst machts keinen Spaß.


----------



## M::::: (4. November 2011)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ich befürchte. dass die Starterzahlen weiter sinken werden, dann haben die Veranstalter nur noch Minus aus ihren Veranstaltungen und müssen weiter kürzen ... es kommen noch weniger .. AUS und VORBEI!
> 
> Schade ...



Will ich nicht ausschließen 
Andererseits steigt die Zahl der MTBler und auch die Starterfelder bei den MA s sind recht voll.
M.M. nach bleibt  das Problem, das XC ungleich anspruchsvoller ist als MA und die Tatsache, das viele Einsteiger in der "Hobbyklasse" beim 1. Rennen dermaßen lang gemacht werden,das sie nie wieder XC fahren.

Ob die Lösung bei 2h Rennen liegt weiß ich auch nicht 
Ist aber nen Versuch wert.
Das 2 h Rennen in Hagen find ich super. Aber auch da ist das Geheule der üblichen Trophyfahrer groß,weils da nicht nur geradeaus geht und die Wege auch mal Wurzeln haben. 
Alles ne schwierige Kiste .


----------



## Zero-D (4. November 2011)

M::::: schrieb:


> Aber auch da ist das Geheule der üblichen Trophyfahrer groß,weils da nicht nur geradeaus geht und die Wege auch mal Wurzeln haben.



Ein MTB unterm Hintern und sich dann über Wurzeln aufregen... Warum fährt diese Gattung denn nicht gleich RR? Werde so etwas nie verstehe können.

Das Phänomen kennt man jedoch auch beim DH. Strecke X ist voll nervig. Viel zu viele Wurzeln... "Macht einfach keinen Spaß"...


----------



## M::::: (4. November 2011)

Zero-D schrieb:


> Ein MTB unterm Hintern und sich dann über Wurzeln aufregen... Warum fährt diese Gattung denn nicht gleich RR? Werde so etwas nie verstehe können.



Dann sind wir schon 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rickhunter12 (4. November 2011)

MTB und Wurzeln???? Wie geht das zusammen ...????


----------



## onlyforchicks (5. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich bin meistens im Schwarzwald auf CC Rennen (Tälercup und Kidscup). Dort sind die Nachwuchsklassen proppevoll. In der U 11 klasse meistens so ca. 25 bis 35 Starter, in der U 13 dann nochmal ca. 10 mehr. 
Bei uns alten Säcken (Senioren) siehts natürlich etwas anders aus. Meistens so ca. 10 bis 15 Starter. Wobei das Leistunggefälle auch mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt ist. 
Im Tälercup ist es halt so, dass es keine Altersklassen bei den Lizenzfahrern gibt. Bei den "Fun Klassen" gibt es die eben. Wobei ich eh der Meinung bin, dass das Alter nicht den Haupteinfluss macht. Man müsste eine Klasse "Mutter oder Vater mit soundsovielen Kindern" , bzw. "Alleinerziehend", bzw. "Vollerwerbstätig oder Student" einführen. 

Aber das wird wohl etwas zu kompliziert. 

Wenn ich sehe, wie zwei Drittel des Feldes beim Ultrabike in Kirchzarten den Berg runterschleicht bzw. ne Vollbremsung hinlegt, weil ein Trail angekündigt ist, dann ist mir klar warum die CC Rennen verwaisen.

Die meisten können ein MTB halt nicht artgerecht bewegen. Das Marterial kann viel mehr , als sein Fahrer. Als ich mit MTB angefangen habe, war das noch umgekehrt.
Aber nichts für Ungut, ich finde den Ultrabike trotzdem super. Und durch die Massen macht man wenigstens auf unseren Sport aufmerksam. Ob das nun gut ist oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass sich gute Rennserien weiterhin halten können. Der Nachwuchs steht in den Startlöchern und scharrt mit den Stollen.

Soweit meine , sicher nicht allgemeingültige , bescheidene Meinung.

Gruss


----------



## powderJO (5. November 2011)

> Wenn ich sehe, wie zwei Drittel des Feldes beim Ultrabike in Kirchzarten den Berg runterschleicht bzw. ne Vollbremsung hinlegt, weil ein Trail angekündigt ist, dann ist mir klar warum die CC Rennen verwaisen.



das eine drittel, dass die trails problemlos und genau so schnell wie jeder cc'ler bewältigt ist dann immer noch zahlenmäßig jedem cc-feld weit überlegen. also fahren bei marathons mehr gute mtb'ler mit, als bei jedem cc rennen. will sagen:

die fahrtechnik-diskussion nervt langsam - die gründe liegen woanders und sicher nicht daran, dass ab und an mal ein etwas schwieriger wurzeltrail im weg liegt. 


außerdem: wer schon mal wolfgang kurschat bergab gesehen hat, verliert über ängstliche odrr unfähige marathon-biker eh kein wort mehr ...


----------



## phiro (11. November 2011)

Also ich finde, dass eine Einteilung A/B/C wie im Straßenbereich schon Sinn macht und auch durchführbar wäre. Da gibt es dann zwar auch das Phänomen, dass einige ehemalige A-Fahrer nach der 4. Platzierung nur noch mitrollen bzw. nur noch 7.7-Rennen fahren ohne Aufstiegsplatzierungen, aber in der Regel ist dadurch das Feld schon gut gemischt und man weis bei welchen Rennen man was erreichen kann und wo eher nicht. Und dann gibts halt (auf MTB bezogen) mal Veranstaltungen mit getrennten Rennen (A/B und C extra), also so wie aktuell ... aber auch Rennen aller Klassen (A/B/C) wo auch nicht extra gewertet wird. 
Ne Rangliste könnte man dann auch ohne Probleme mit einführen, auf der Straße und mittlerweile im Jedermannstraßenbereich geht das ja auch. Interessant finde ich das allemal. 
Aber natürlich müsste da der BDR mitspielen  . 

Zum Thema gemischte Rennen... 
Ich bin die letzten beiden Saisons einige Rennen in Bayern gefahren (OTV-Cup und Alpina-Cup) und da starten Lizenzler und Hobbyfahrer zusammen, da ist es wurscht ob man ne Lizenz hat oder nicht. Und es sind auch immer einige Lizenzler am Start, die Hobbyfahrer stört das aber scheinbar nicht wirklich sich mit denen zu messen. Und von Sperren seitens des BDR habe ich da noch nix mitbekommen, die Topleute der Serien fahren auch BL und DM, da gabs noch keine Probleme. Und wenn selbst ein Kaderfahrer wie Andy Eyring oder Öchsi als mehrfacher Deutscher Meister ein "Quasi-Hobbyrennen" mitfährt, dann verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht ganz  .  



Meridaracer schrieb:


> Aber erklär mir mal warum es jetzt aktuell Sinn macht Kohle in den Lizenzklassen zu bekommen. Wo steckt die Leistung dafür. Also derzeit eine Lizenz zu lösen ist nun kein Hexenwerk. Man wird eigentlich gar nicht mehr so richtig gefordert als Lizemzfahrer, bzw. die Lizenz an sich hat bei mir schon lange seinen Stellenwert verloren. Der einzige Grund überhaupt noch eine Lizenz zu lösen ist, um bei den Meisterschaften mitfahren zu können. Wo es aber auch langsam nervt das da jeder Depp mitfahren kann



Diese Aussage lieber Sebastian kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Natürlich ist es keine Kunst eine Lizenz zu lösen, aber eine Kunst in der Lizenzklasse aufs Podium zu kommen. Oder welche Lizenz-XC-Rennen fährst du denn???
In deiner alten Heimat kannst du dich ja gerne mal an den Start stellen (MDC) und versuchen in die Preisgeldränge zu kommen (Top 5-6). Viel Spaß  . 
Ich lande von 20-25 Starten eher so bei Platz 10-15, also sonstwo. Im MA-Bereich bin ich (wenn ich mal fahre) immer ganz vorne mit dabei. Da fragt man sich dann schon, ob man eher MA fährt und dort immer in die Top-5 und oft aufs Stockerl kommt oder Lizenz-XC und vllt. mal mit Ach und Krach Top-10. 
Übrigens würde ich mit meinen Rundenzeiten in der XC-Hobbyklasse immer locker aufs Podest fahren, unter Einbeziehung der unterschiedlichen Wettkampfdauer wohl umso mehr. D.h. da klafft schon eine riesige Lücke, weil eben 50% der Lizenzler (zumindest MDC) Semi-Pros oder "Extrem-Amateure" und regelmäßige BL-Starter sind  . Selbst mit 10-12h in der Woche hat man da wenig Chancen...


Echt ne schwierige Situation wie ich finde. In meinen Anfängen (2002-2006) hat mit XC in der Lizenzklasse mehr Spaß gemacht als heute  .


----------



## branderstier (23. November 2011)

Hallo,

eine neue sehr negative Auswirkung für betroffene Teams , ist die Einführung einer Lizenz für nationale MTB-Teams. (siehe Startseite)
Dies ist für den XC - Sport wenig förderlich. Hier wird von Seiten des Verbandes die Ausübung des MTB-Sportes behindert.

Und tschüß


----------



## Renn Maus (23. November 2011)

Laut Rock Roads ist diese Lizenz aber nicht verpflichtend, sondern rein freiwillig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (23. November 2011)

phiro schrieb:


> Zum Thema gemischte Rennen...
> Ich bin die letzten beiden Saisons einige Rennen in Bayern gefahren (OTV-Cup und Alpina-Cup) und da starten Lizenzler und Hobbyfahrer zusammen, da ist es wurscht ob man ne Lizenz hat oder nicht. Und es sind auch immer einige Lizenzler am Start, die Hobbyfahrer stÃ¶rt das aber scheinbar nicht wirklich sich mit denen zu messen. Und von Sperren seitens des BDR habe ich da noch nix mitbekommen, die Topleute der Serien fahren auch BL und DM, da gabs noch keine Probleme. Und wenn selbst ein Kaderfahrer wie Andy Eyring oder Ãchsi als mehrfacher Deutscher Meister ein "Quasi-Hobbyrennen" mitfÃ¤hrt, dann verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht ganz  .
> 
> 
> ...



Servus,

den MDC kenne ich als frÃ¼herer Junioren und auch noch U23-Fahrer nur all zu gut. Und ich weiÃ noch was es heiÃt die Serie bei den Junioren als Gesamt 2er abzuschlieÃen. Aber auch in den ersten U23/Elite Jahren durfte ich die Kraft der Serie zu spÃ¼hren bekommen. Und da sind wir bei dem Punkt das der MDC eine echt solide und saubere Entwicklung durchgelaufen ist. Zwar gab und wird es auch hier und da immer mal was zwicken und zwacken aber im Grunde sehe ich den MDC als einiger der wenigen Serien, direkt hinter der BL aufgestellt. Auch scheinen mir dort die Sportler in ihrer SelbsteinschÃ¤tzung und Ehrlichkeit etwas gesÃ¼nder da zu stehen und kÃ¶nnen sich auch Ã¼ber einen Top 10 Platz der Lizenzklasse freuen und die Arbeit fÃ¼r sich mehr anerkennen als wenn man als potenzieller Lizenz Top-10 Fahrer die Hobbystarter aufmischt und so Rennen fÃ¼r Rennen fast schon gelangweilt auf dem Podium zu beendet.

Fakt ist, ich schenke Fahrer welche den Schritt wagen, nach einer Top Hobby-Sasion die Lizenz lÃ¶sen und dann um die Top 10 - 15 fahren mehr ansehen und respekt als irgendwelche Hobby-Dauersieger â¦

Und wie sage ich immer so schÃ¶n: Man wÃ¤chst mit seinen Aufgaben.
Auch werde ich mich, wenn mÃ¶glich auch mal hin und wieder beim MDC blicken lassen. Ist halt immer so ne Sache Ã¼ber die Entfernung und mit dem Marathon-Rennkalender â¦


----------



## branderstier (25. November 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Laut Rock Roads ist diese Lizenz aber nicht verpflichtend, sondern rein freiwillig.




Lizenz und dann freiwillig
Ich denke, das schließt sich schon aus der Bedeutung der Worte aus.

Und tschüß


----------



## cd-surfer (25. November 2011)

Die Stimmung unter den Fahrern im MDC ist von Hobby bis Lizenz immer kumpelhaft und respektvoll.Deswegen läuft die Serie unter anderem auch so gut!


----------



## Renn Maus (26. November 2011)

@branderstier:
Auf welchen Recherchen beruht deine Aussage?
Wie gesagt, lt. Rocky Roads ist die Anmeldung des Teams NICHT verpflichtend.
Wenn du andere Infos hast, dann wäre das sehr interessant, wenn du das etwas weiter erklärst.


----------



## branderstier (27. November 2011)

Hi Renn Maus,

schau doch einfach auf  rad-net, da ist doch die amtliche Bekanntmachung des BDR veröffentlicht.
Steht da etwas von freiwillig??? 
Wer ist Rocky Roads?, ich schaue nur auf die amtliche Bekanntmachung. Diese ist freilich, wie in diesem Forum an anderer Stelle schon intensiv diskutiert heftig interpretationsbedürftig.

Und tschüß


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2011)

ich finde diese ganze formulierung seitens des bdr auch etwas schwammig.

unterschied nationales team - nicht nationales team?
was dürfen natinoale teams mehr, was nicht nationale teams nicht dürfen?
wer muss, wer kann, wer braucht diese lizens?

so lange das alles nicht ganz klar ist, erübrigt sich diese diskussion eigentlich.


----------



## BENDERR (27. November 2011)

ich glaube(!) bei nationalen teams handelt es sich um teams, dessen fahrer einen zusammenschluss aus mehreren anderen teams bilden..
für normale vereinsteams usw. würde sich somit nichts ändern.


----------



## Hugo (28. November 2011)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich glaube(!) bei nationalen teams handelt es sich um teams, dessen fahrer einen zusammenschluss aus mehreren anderen teams bilden..
> für normale vereinsteams usw. würde sich somit nichts ändern.



jo...ändert sich für andere auch nichts.
Das wurde von der Straße übernommen, macht aber nur bedingt Sinn, weil es zumindest bei uns wenige Teams gibt, für die das von Bedeutung ist.

Interessant wäre es dann wenn z.B. ein Radhersteller ein Team auf die Beine stellt welches kein UCI-Tradeteam ist, aber die Fahrer (die aus mindestens zwei verschiedenen Vereinen kommen) z.B. bei der DM  oder in der Buli unter dem Namen "XXX-Racing Team" fahren wollen und nicht unter dem Namen ihres Vereins, wie es sonst üblich wäre. Leute die für ihren Verein fahren berührt das alles überhaupt nicht.
Rothaus Poison könnte z.B. so ein Kandidat sein.


----------



## Domme02 (6. Dezember 2011)

SKS NRW CUP nun auch mit verlängerter Renndauer für Fun-Klassen:
_Auch in den FUN-Klassen wird es Veränderungen geben:
1. In 2012 wird ein FUN-Cup ausgerichtet.
2. Die Wettbewerbe der FUN-Klassen sollen als 111-Minuten-Rennen durchgeführt werden.
4. Je nach örtlicher Gegebenheit, wird die XCO-Runde verlängert und entschärft werden.
5. Es gibt eine Wertung in den Klassen U17m+w/U19m+w/Männer/Frauen/Senioren1/Senioren2-4.
6. Je nach örtlicher Gegebenheit, wird der Start gemeinsam bzw. getrennt durchgeführt.
7. Für den FUN-Bereich werden für die 1-3. Platzierten sowohl für das Tages-, als auch das Gesamtklassement Sachpreise gestellt. 
8. Es wird eine Gesamtwertung durchgeführt.
9. Die/Der Gesamtführende trägt das SKS-Leadertrikot.
10. Die Veranstaltung in Wetter wird wie 2011 durchgeführt. Das samstägliche 2-Std-Rennen fließt dann in die Gesamtwertung ein. Am Sonntag werden die FUN-Klassen ein XCO-Rennen bestreiten._
Quelle: http://www.facebook.com/pages/MTB-NRW-Cup-BERG-Junior-Cup/192095624202121

Meine erste Reaktion: Ich hol mir ne lizenz -.-


----------



## Peter88 (6. Dezember 2011)

Dann aber schnell Domme02 wenn du sie noch vor dem ersten rennen haben willst...
die Erstbeantragung der Lizenz ist mmh meiner Erfahrung nach etwas träge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi Bonne,

kleine Kritik meinerseits. 
Obwohl es doch nächstes Jahr bei deinem Cup nur noch 4 Rennen gibt, ist es doch sehr schade, das es trotzdem beim Finale eine Terminüberschneidung mit dem NRW-Cup gibt????.
Dies ist für uns nur schwer zu verstehen und raubt dir auch reichlich Starter.

Grüße aus Aachen,

Luca u. Peter


----------



## hefra (7. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch Rheinland ist doch Samstag und NRW Sonntags, oder wurde da noch mal was geändert?


----------



## Blut Svente (9. Dezember 2011)

bin mal gespannt wie der Poison Cup das "Wheinachtsgeschenk" vom BDR bzw. Landesverband verarbeitet. Mal eben so der Hälfte der potenziellen Starter eine Lizenz auf zu zwingen könnte auch derbe nach hinten los gehen.
LGS


----------



## hefra (9. Dezember 2011)

Was meinst du mit Weihnachtsgeschenk? Wem wird eine Lizenz aufgezwungen?


----------

